# Cruel Mode Mafia [INDEPENDENT WIN]



## Tailsy

Hello! Welcome to *Cruel Mode Mafia*! 

Quick rundown: (the original signup thread is located here)

- If you are inactive (ie. you don't submit a night action, and/or do not post in the day discussion) for *two phases* in a row, you will be automatically shot by the Gamemaster. This will be repeated whenever necessary.
-- Just because you don't have a night action doesn't mean this won't apply to you. You'd better talk!

- A lynch must occur during every day phase. If nobody has voted for a lynch by the end of the day, the Gamemaster will randomly select a player to lynch.
-- In the event that an activated alien is lynched due to the RNG, it will not count as 'alien win' and the game will continue.

- Strict 48 hour cycles, except in the case of a requested extension.
- Flavour text is likely to be important.
- All roles are secret, with some unusual roles thrown in. 

Roles have been sent. If you don't have one, please PM me and say so! You can start submitting your night actions now. :) Please title your PM with 'Cruel Mode Mafia - night action' (or whatever), so I'm clear on what you're doing.

You have *48 hours*, starting from 4AM GMT. I may start the game slightly early since 4AM is a bit ridiculous for me, but whatever. Go!


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

The town rises with the sun, unusually uniform in their time-keeping skills. It's a good thing that even though some of them are cold-blooded killers or just generally not quite the whole ten yards, they're all early birds. Mornings are pretty important in this particular town, of course. The gates are locked down, the population is trapped, and they need to go through roll-call every morning to ensure that everyone knows exactly what the local Mafia have been up to. Or those other nutjobs, too. But you know, they're not really important, right? 

Today feels awfully strange. Distracted from their breakfast, everyone stares out at the clock tower in the centre of town, wondering just what it is they're feeling. It's deceptively warm today, the sunshine spilling through windows and blinds, the sky a beautiful ultramarine, but nobody can settle into their normal morning routine. Not even the ones making sweet, sweet 'good morning' love to each other. Or the ones who are meant to have their eyes on the road, dumbass!!

All the activity dies down at noon. Everyone approaches the town square like there's a bullfight, fidgeting with their hemlines or smoothing down their skirts or chasing their hat because it has blown off for the seventh time already today. But some are stopped on their way. How unusual it is, to find someone lying dead in an alley. They didn't even know they had shady alleys!

Initially it's taken as mere misfortune, but suspicion soon looms over the town as they all circle to stare at the mangled body of *opaltiger*, his face in particular rather... crushed-looking, bone and cartilage spiking through torn skin and muscle, shining a wet scarlet. The local coroner determines 'blunt force trauma' – well no shit Sherlock. Everyone agrees that it was probably that mallet over there that did the trick. You know, that one covered in blood and all? Somebody seems to have been terribly reckless during the night.

Of course, the next thing the townspeople do is raid opaltiger's house; although they couldn't see his face in death due to his unfortunate circumstances, there seems to be a small band fairly confident that opaltiger's death was awfully shady.

It's probably the fancy suit. Who wears fancy suits at three oh-nine in the morning?

Having smashed in the door, the first few brave little toasters head into the basement and discover a giant load of paperwork on a desk in the corner, and a corkboard neatly decorated with newspaper clippings of every recent death the town has had recently. Flipping through the paperwork... geez, the reader complains, it's full of such boring crap! But the boring crap is also pretty relevant to every mishap the town has suffered recently – from untimely deaths to the decline in the police force to the suspected lacing of Girl Scout cookies with pheromones. The conclusion is agreed upon by all.

_opaltiger is dead. He was Mafia._

Well, that was one bad guy they could strike off the suspicion list (and rollcall, too – stupid opaltiger was always late, probably because he was busy KILLING PEOPLE, that bastard), so that wasn't all that bad! The remaining population head to the town square once more, hearts a-flutter, and the headcount goes smoothly –

“Hey, where's *Superbird* today?”

Everyone glances around, anxious, expecting Superbird to burst out of the bushes and demand that someone sew another badge onto his lapel like he always does. Nothing happens. 

The bravest town members are the ones that go to Superbird's house; the door is unlocked. What on earth...? They all dash upstairs, bumping elbows and knees and other things (“ow!! what the fuck, asshole, keep your hands to yourself!!”), but by the time they heroically slam Superbird's bedroom door open – with all the other upstairs rooms swung wide open in sad repeated error – his body is cold. His throat has been slit in a neat line, blood drying onto his pale neck. There is something strangely off about it; what kind of Mafia uses knives to kill people?

How undignified.

_Superbird is dead. He was not mafia._

The townspeople trudge back to announce the news, and to begin day discussion. Today is lynching day, after all, and they need to make a swift decision.

*48 hours for day discussion.*

2 players did not submit their night actions. 
4 players chose to forego their night action.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Whoo, mafia dead on the first day. 
The "what kind of Mafia uses knives to kill people?" comment seems suspicious. Maybe that means Superbird's death was a vigilante kill?


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Okay, so. 23 remaining players, 1 mafia down, not too bad. Clearly Superbird was not a mafia kill by the flavour text; probably a vig kill but with secret roles it could possibly be something else. 

That's all I can gleam from the flavour text, so uh. 48 hours to lynch someone, yup. Someone say something suspicious go!


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm curious if the thing about sewing badges to superbird's lapel is just for fun or if the intent's to imply he's inspector.

On the plus side, if he _was_ inspector, he'd probably be a really inept one so no loss there.


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, one Mafia down is a good thing I guess. So Superbird was most likely Vig kill, though I can't think of any other non-Mafia killing roles.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I agree that it sounds like it could be a vig, but I would hope that the vigilante(s), if present in this game, would know that it's almost always not a good idea to kill on the first night! (Unless their action is mandatory, maybe?) Maybe it could have been a serial killer/psychopath; I think those usually kill with knives. Or maybe it was the Mafia kill after all, and that bit of flavour text is just there to mislead us, but I don't really think that's likely.

The bigger question, I think, is how opal died. The only possibilities I can think of off the top of my head are a bodyguard or bus driver, but it doesn't seem like either of those. Or it could be a second Mafia faction, but "blunt force trauma" doesn't really seem like a Mafia kill, does it? And if neither Superbird's nor opal's death was caused by the Mafia's action, then where did the Mafia's kill go?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Great! :) Why is InvaderSyl dead?

The "what kind of Mafia" comment could just be a red herring, but you never know, I guess. It doesn't matter too much, but at least we know there's another killing role somewhere. 

Maybe a lucky bus driver, like in the quick game.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Clarification: InvaderSyl joined after I had already sent the role PMs. They were far too late to join the game.

Also, no night action is 'mandatory' in this game, so to speak. I will ignore roles if they do not send in a night action.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm agreeing that "what kind of Mafia uses knives to kill people?" probably means Superbird wasn't a mafia kill, so we'll have to wonder what happened with that. Maybe it's what led to opaltiger's death? With someone who ... wields a mallet in self-defence. Yes. Or one of those bodyguard roles, or another vigilante. Nice to know there are at least two killers (hopefully) on our side, although since choosing to forgo the night action is possible, vig-killing on the first night is a bit much.

Why is InvaderSyl listed as dead on the player's list?

Edit: Bah.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

It could be a vigilante got lucky killing a mafia, but that's unlikey. I am not sure how Superbird died though. It could be the insane doctor but I don't know what kind of doctor use knives.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Surgical removal of something, perhaps?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

It's just a throat-slit, though. Probably not.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> It could be a vigilante got lucky killing a mafia, but that's unlikey. I am not sure how Superbird died though. It could be the insane doctor but I don't know what kind of doctor use knives.


Surgeons? :p


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> I agree that it sounds like it could be a vig, but I would hope that the vigilante(s), if present in this game, would know that it's almost always not a good idea to kill on the first night! (Unless their action is mandatory, maybe?)


Well, sending in an action (or the choice not to use it) is mandatory, so maybe they forgot or didn't realize they could refrain from using it without triggering Cruel Mode?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well! We all seem to agree opaltiger was killed by the Mafia, and I have a role that allows me to determine who targeted who during the night phase. I chose to investigate opaltiger since he's a well-known Mafia player. As it turns out, only one player targeted opaltiger during the night, and that was OrngSumb. Of course there's no way to know if OrngSumb is Mafia or a busdriver or something, but I suppose that's what a public interrogation is for, yes?

So, OrngSumb, what do you have to say?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Er, opaltiger was mafia. There might be traitors within the mafia or multiple factions, but I doubt it's a standard mafia killing.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Wait, if opal was Mafia, why would the mafia off him?

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Well! We all seem to agree opaltiger was killed by the Mafia,


Uh... What? Why would the Mafia kill one of their own? It seems more like a vig kill or serial killer.


blazheirio889 said:


> and I have a role that allows me to determine who targeted who during the night phase.


So you are a Tracker or something?

EDIT: Double ninja'd.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

OTL;; I was excited about finally doing something /big/ in a Mafia game that I kinda skimmed over all the posts. Apologies. After reading EE's post, though, I have to agree with the question of where all the Mafia's kills went if neither opaltiger's or Superbird's death was a Mafia kill. In a game with 25 players, not counting Syl, would we have enough members to balance more than one Mafia faction? Because right now, that seems like the most likely reason why opaltiger, a Mafia member, was killed. He's a prime target for the Mafia since he's experienced, and a (smart) vigilante wouldn't kill him on Night 1 without any indication that he's Mafia, once again because he's experienced.

Now I'm not quite thinking straight since exams are just over and I have yet to catch up on my sleep and such, so this might not make sense and I almost certainly have glanced over a bunch of glaringly obvious possibilities... I'm still interested in what OrngSumb has to say, though.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

And since edits aren't allowed and I'm a derp: to Legendaryseeker99, yes, my role is akin to that of a tracker, though the role name itself is different from that.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



			
				Blazhierio said:
			
		

> OTL;; I was excited about finally doing something /big/ in a Mafia game that I kinda skimmed over all the posts. Apologies.


No worries, that's probably normal.
I agree that Superbird's was probably a vig kill. Opal being smashed... maybe a bodyguard? If not, I agree. Bus driver.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Bus driver with a mallet? Or is there some common role of which I am unaware :[


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'd like confirmation from OrngSumb if he really is a bus driver. My power can tell me who's targeted a player over the course of the entire game. I can target the other bus-driven person and, at worst, narrow our list of suspects substantially, if they've been targeted by several people; at best, pinpoint a Mafia member, if they've only been targeted by a single person.

Of course this kinda falls apart if OrngSumb is not the bus driver. If OrngSumb is not the bus driver, though, that either means that there are multiple Mafia factions or opaltiger targeted a bodyguard, given standard roles and that I haven't missed anything.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Bus driver or some sort of reflector seems the most likely option to me. Multiple mafia factions, with one faction's kill having been healed by a doctor or the like, are a theoretical possibility, but people tend not to like multiple mafia factions very much in my experience. Though, eh, I guess you never know.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I am not a bus driver. I actually got very very lucky with my night action. I don't think roleclaiming would be very helpful though at this point.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Possibly schizo of some sort, then?


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm just gonna start this rolling, even though it's first day, 'cause otherwise with my lack of information or ... brains for thinking, my posts would just be lame avoid-the-wrath-of-god posts.


Posters, in descending order:

blazheirio889, Jekyll: four posts

Meowth, Bachuru: two posts

Midnight, Jack_the_PumpkinKing, Squirrel, Dave Strider, Emerald Espeon, OrngSumb, Karkat Vantas, Hyde, Kirby-Chan, enekoiru, Mai, Legendaryseeker99, Seritinajii: one post

Wargle, ole_schooler, Flower Doll, newt, Cirrus, and Blaziking the Adept have not posted.

Superbird and opaltiger are dead.


Notes:

opaltiger was mafia
-- possibly bus driver or bodyguard?

Superbird was not mafia
-- possibly vigilante kill, due to flavortext? ("There is something strangely off about it; what kind of Mafia uses knives to kill people?")

Blazhy roleclaims as 'someone who can see who targeted a person during the entire game'
-- says that the only one who targeted opaltiger was OrngSumb

OrngSumb declares he is not bus driver, 'got very lucky with his night action'
-- Butterfree suggests schizo of some sort


... Yeah that's all I've got, and yeah I'm pretty sure that's a sucky example of an outline. :B

Oh! Actually! Question, Blazhy? Does your power work on dead people? I mean, these dead guys look to be rather ... out of the ordinary, regarding dead guys, but once we actually get a mafia kill, that would make things rather easier! :D


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Great outline! If OrngSumb got lucky, I think Butterfree is right with Schizo. Sounds like the most plausible option.

We have to lynch someone every day, so let's go with... *Flower Doll* for inactivity?


----------



## Minish

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Sorry for my lateness! I thought I'd already posted my thoughts. :C Schizo sounds very plausible. OrngSumb, would you be willing to confirm it for us?

*Flower Doll* sounds fine to me, especially since she never seems to post much at all in mafia games!


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I hate having nothing to contribute, and also bandwagoning, but since we _do_ have to lynch... *Flower Doll*. :\


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

...sorry for sounding like an idiot, but I don't think I've ever been in a Mafia game with a schizo. What do they do?

And since we do need to lynch... *Flower Doll*.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...sorry for sounding like an idiot, but I don't think I've ever been in a Mafia game with a schizo. What do they do?
> 
> And since we do need to lynch... *Flower Doll*.


Mafia Wiki



> Schizophrenic
> 
> This player has the ability to target on player per night, although they won't know what action they will take until receiving their result PM the next morning. After the Schizophrenic chooses a target, the moderator will usually role a dice or use some other form of chance-driven mechanism to decide the Schizophrenic's effect on their target. This effect will usually vary between protecting, some sort of investigation, killing, silencing, and roleblocking. A schizophrenic is by no means limited to these abilities, and the number of effects a Schizophrenic may have on his or her target is also not set in stone.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Sorry, *Flower Doll.* (Unless you're Mafia)


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Seritinajii said:


> We have to lynch someone every day, so let's go with... *Flower Doll* for inactivity?


Bahahaha generic first-day lynch. Sure. *Flower Doll*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Flower Doll.*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Flower Doll.*

And I'm not a schizo I know what my action is and who I target. I just got lucky by hitting a Mafia


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Flower Doll*, I guess.



OrngSumb said:


> And I'm not a schizo I know what my action is and who I target. I just got lucky by hitting a Mafia


Are you saying that you're a vigilante/some killing role and you decided to use your action the first night...on an experienced player?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> *Flower Doll*, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you're a vigilante/some killing role and you decided to use your action the first night...on an experienced player?


Exactly


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well then, what is your action?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



OrngSumb said:


> Exactly


Good job, then, I guess, but why would you do that?

I think you should probably refrain from trying that again if you have no reason to believe someone could be Mafia. :P


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I chose opal because usually when I see him in a Mafia game he has some relation to the Mafia so I was just hoping the trend would continue


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

^Not exactly the best idea in general, but good choice nonetheless. 

Oh, and *Flower Doll*


----------



## nyuu

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

aaa so busy being music
*flower doll* I guess

gonna go all pro in a bit ok yes ok


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

But mafia are chosen by chance... ah, well, I guess a "Congratulations. Now don't do it again." is in order.

Bah, whatever, let's just go for the person who'll probably die in two days anyway. *Flower Doll*.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Oh, hi, failing as usual XD sorry bout that.

Uh yeah so. I was actually gonna post something regarding the strangeness of the deaths and then I realized people were voting for me. Ooops.

Well, normally I'd just say "my role's incredibly important-ish" without specifically roleclaiming (cause I'd die the next night), but since I'll die _anyway_, I might as well inform you that I'm a doctor.  So yeah, kill me if you must (and get rid of the chance of healer-clash), whatever.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Flower Doll said:


> Well, normally I'd just say "my role's incredibly important-ish" without specifically roleclaiming (cause I'd die the next night), but since I'll die _anyway_, I might as well inform you that I'm a doctor.  So yeah, kill me if you must (and get rid of the chance of healer-clash), whatever.


Who did you heal last night? That might be where the Mafia's kill went!


----------



## Flora

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> Who did you heal last night? That might be where the Mafia's kill went!


I healed Midnight, so maybe that's where it disappeared to.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



OrngSumb said:


> I chose opal because usually when I see him in a Mafia game he has some relation to the Mafia so I was just hoping the trend would continue


...please try to target inactives or something from now on, because if opal hadn't been mafia he would have continued to be helpful for discussion.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



OrngSumb said:


> I chose opal because usually when I see him in a Mafia game he has some relation to the Mafia so I was just hoping the trend would continue


Gambler's fallacy is a bad strategy in most cases, mafia included.

Anyway, since Flower Doll's claiming to be doctor, I'm going to go ahead and *abstain *just in case, even though the Mafia's bound to pick her off anyway.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



> Posters, in descending order:
> 
> _Jekyll_: five posts
> 
> _blazheirio889_, _Emerald Espeon_, _OrngSumb_: four posts
> 
> _Meowth_, _Karkat Vantas_, _Hyde_: three posts
> 
> _Midnight_, _Dave Strider_, _Flower Doll_, _Jack_the_PumpkinKing_, _Cirrus_, _Mai_, _Bachuru_, _Squirrel_, _Seritinajii_: two posts
> 
> _Kirby-Chan_, _enekoiru_, _newt_, _Legendaryseeker99_: one post
> 
> _Wargle_, _ole_schooler_, and _Blaziking the Adept_ have not posted.
> 
> Superbird and *opaltiger* are dead.
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> *opaltiger* was mafia
> -- possibly bus driver or bodyguard?
> -- _OrngSumb_ says he vigilante-killed him
> 
> Superbird was not mafia
> -- possibly vigilante kill, due to flavortext? ("There is something strangely off about it; what kind of Mafia uses knives to kill people?")
> 
> _Blazhy_ roleclaims as 'someone who can see who targeted a person during the entire game'
> -- says that the only one who targeted *opaltiger* was _OrngSumb_
> 
> _OrngSumb_ declares he is not bus driver, 'got very lucky with his night action'
> -- _Butterfree_ suggests schizo of some sort
> -- _OrngSumb_ roleclaims as plain old vigilante
> 
> _Flower Doll_ roleclaims as doctor
> -- healed me


Current votes: thirteen Flower Doll, one abstention.

Now, I do like doctors (especially ones inclined to heal me, :3), but we technically /can't/ abstain, so I'm going to try and turn this bandwagon around with another actually-inactive-this-time bandwagon for... oh, *Wargle*? Okay.

Wait, something else I just thought of. So if opal's death is declared a vigilante kill, and Superbird's death is thought to be a vigilante kill, there's ... two vigilantes? That used their actions on the first night? What.

And then what happened to the mafia? Does the mafia exist? Are you mafia? Is anyone mafia? are we ALL mafia?


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Midnight said:


> Current votes: thirteen Flower Doll, one abstention.
> 
> Now, I do like doctors (especially ones inclined to heal me, :3), but we technically /can't/ abstain, so I'm going to try and turn this bandwagon around with another actually-inactive-this-time bandwagon for... oh, *Wargle*? Okay.
> 
> Wait, something else I just thought of. So if opal's death is declared a vigilante kill, and Superbird's death is thought to be a vigilante kill, there's ... two vigilantes? That used their actions on the first night? What.
> 
> And then what happened to the mafia? Does the mafia exist? Are you mafia? Is anyone mafia? are we ALL mafia?


... I know that was meant as a joke, but it does seem to suggest that _you_ are mafia. How can you assume that everyone's mafia if you aren't, eh? :| 

Well. *Withdrawing* my vote for Flower Doll, because yeah. I... don't want to vote for Wargle yet because yeah I might want to vote for you instead.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

...oh whoops forgot we have to lynch haha.
*Wargle*, then.

Also I believe it's general consensus that opal was killed by a schizo, not a vig.


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Wargle* it is then.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Withdraw my vote* but waiting to put in a new one.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Midnight said:


> Now, I do like doctors (especially ones inclined to heal me, :3), but we technically /can't/ abstain, so I'm going to try and turn this bandwagon around with another actually-inactive-this-time bandwagon for... oh, *Wargle*? Okay.
> 
> Wait, something else I just thought of. So if opal's death is declared a vigilante kill, and Superbird's death is thought to be a vigilante kill, there's ... two vigilantes? That used their actions on the first night? What.


Yes, there's no reason to kill Flower Doll now, but why Wargle? She usually does end up posting in games, so wouldn't it be better to go for someone like Blaziking, who doesn't?

I'll *withdraw* for now and see who everyone else decides to redirect their votes to, I guess, to keep all our votes in one basket.

Hm. I suppose there could be two vigilantes, but it doesn't really seem that way to me since opal and Superbird were killed in different ways. And it does seem weird that two vigilantes would kill on the first night with no leads. :/

EDIT:



Meowth said:


> Also I believe it's general consensus that opal was killed by a schizo, not a vig.


OrngSumb claimed to be a vigilante who targeted him last night.

Although, actually, no, he just admitted to being "a vigilante/some killing role" and not a Schizo. It's possible that he could be a non-innocent-aligned killing role; having your face smashed in by a mallet doesn't really seem like a vigilante kill to me, and it's really odd that an innocent-aligned vig would go for someone like opal on the first night. Hm.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Hyde said:


> ... I know that was meant as a joke, but it does seem to suggest that _you_ are mafia. How can you assume that everyone's mafia if you aren't, eh? :|


It was, I'm not, I don't, I'm not! :D




Emerald Espeon said:


> Yes, there's no reason to kill Flower Doll now, but why Wargle? She usually does end up posting in games, so wouldn't it be better to go for someone like Blaziking, who doesn't?


Does she? I dunno. *Blaziking*, then. I'm just trying to save Flora from the shopping block, and I can't do it by abstaining.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm sticking with my vote. Doctor is a really easy thing to claim, and I'm still somewhat suspicious of Flower Doll.

How many doctors could we expect in this game?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> OrngSumb claimed to be a vigilante who targeted him last night.
> 
> Although, actually, no, he just admitted to being "a vigilante/some killing role" and not a Schizo.


Ah, I must have missed those posts.

On second thought, actually, I'm going to *withdraw*.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Cirrus said:


> I'm sticking with my vote. Doctor is a really easy thing to claim, and I'm still somewhat suspicious of Flower Doll.


I thought we were never suspicious of Flower Doll? Wasn't that just an inactive lynch because we had to lynch someone?

I'm more suspicious of OrngSumb than anyone else, really, but for now I'll vote *Blaziking*.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Um... this is getting confusing with all the voting going on.

I'm going to go ahead an vote *Wargle*, to try and save a doctor.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> It's possible that he could be a non-innocent-aligned killing role; having your face smashed in by a mallet doesn't really seem like a vigilante kill to me, and it's really odd that an innocent-aligned vig would go for someone like opal on the first night. Hm.


That's quite a good point. Any inspectors might want to aim for him next.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> I thought we were never suspicious of Flower Doll? Wasn't that just an inactive lynch because we had to lynch someone?


Yes, well, I have my own small reason for being suspicious of her. But I really don't want to say it in the thread yet >:(

...okay, yes, that makes me look suspicious, whatever. Still going for Flower Doll, I'm very interested to see what she'll flip as.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Cirrus said:


> Yes, well, I have my own small reason for being suspicious of her. But I really don't want to say it in the thread yet >:(
> 
> ...okay, yes, that makes me look suspicious, whatever. Still going for Flower Doll, I'm very interested to see what she'll flip as.


:o

Maybe blazhy (was she the Watcher-like role?) could target Midnight tonight and see if Flower Doll really did target her?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

*SUNSET OF THE FIRST DAY.

24 HOURS REMAIN FOR DAY DISCUSSION.*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'll *withdraw* for now and wait for Blaziking or Wargle to come in here and defend themselves or at least acknowledge that they're the targets.

I feel like I'm not talking as much as usual but that's just because everyone else is saying everything before I get on. >_>


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



			
				#tcod said:
			
		

> <Tailsy> *why are people withdrawing votes*
> <Tailsy> *you can't abstain in this game i will shoot someone regardless AND IT MIGHT BE YOU*


... Bold original. please vote for someone, guys? :B?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Blaziking* unless they come in to defend themselves.

And to defend myself I was told in my pm that I win when all Mafia are dead. I was heavily battling with using my power on the first night. I only decided to use it so I could see if the flavor text matched up with my PM (which it didn't >.<). I'm not going to be using it again till I get some concrete evidence of Mafia


----------



## Mai

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Blaziking.* To see if it matched with the PM? That's kind of a weird reason, but whatever. I can kind of understand it.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Switching to *Blaziking*, then.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Cirrus: :( I do wanna hear why you're suspicious of me though.

Voting *Blaziking *because yeah, inactivity [/hypocrite]


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I guess I vote for *Blaziking* then.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Uh Im alive, I was at a friends house for two days without internet access.

Um, I'll just roleclaim here and say I'm an inspector. Blazhy is innocent.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Withdraw vote for Blaziking and change to ole_schooler*

I hope you're right Wargle. ole_schooler is the last "inactive".

Also if I was Mafia why would I target one of my own team-mates?
I'm innocent and just got lucky with my action. I'll be weary of using it again


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm not quite sure if I can target dead people, since the flavour text in my role PM says I'm "invited in to people's homes", but there is nothing in the actual effect description that says otherwise... So right now, I can either target Superbird to see who killed him (assuming I'm allowed to target dead people) or Midnight to see if Flower Doll did heal her. Frankly right now I'm not suspicious of Flower Doll at all - she just seems to be inactive in practically all Mafia games. On the other hand, investigating Superbird will probably just give us the name of a vigilante, who'd probably want to remain hidden for now since they are usually quite useful later in the game. In other words I'm not sure who to target as neither will reveal incredibly useful information - I could just as well try my luck and investigate someone else, after all.

And *Blaziking* it is, I guess.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Wargle said:


> Um, I'll just roleclaim here and say I'm an inspector. Blazhy is innocent.





OrngSumb said:


> *Withdraw vote for Blaziking and change to ole_schooler*
> 
> I hope you're right Wargle. ole_schooler is the last "inactive".


protip: blazhy =/= Blaziking. Blaziking still hasn't posted anything. (Blazhy = blazheirio889.)




blazheirio889 said:


> I'm not quite sure if I can target dead people, since the flavour text in my role PM says I'm "invited in to people's homes", but there is nothing in the actual effect description that says otherwise... So right now, I can either target Superbird to see who killed him (assuming I'm allowed to target dead people) or Midnight to see if Flower Doll did heal her. Frankly right now I'm not suspicious of Flower Doll at all - she just seems to be inactive in practically all Mafia games. On the other hand, investigating Superbird will probably just give us the name of a vigilante, who'd probably want to remain hidden for now since they are usually quite useful later in the game. In other words I'm not sure who to target as neither will reveal incredibly useful information - I could just as well try my luck and investigate someone else, after all.
> 
> And *Blaziking* it is, I guess.


Those also are good points. Iiii don't have any suggestions. :B Just target whoever you feel like, I guess.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Fuu this thread moves too fast. Okay, adding vote to *Blaziking*. :|


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

BUSY BLAZIKING IS BUSY AND FORGOT THIS  (and by "busy" I mean "have been playing videogames non-stop for the weekend")

SO. UM. I have nothing to add aside from that I'm not mafia and I can provide my role if people don't believe me. 

I seriously meant to post here earlier and I don't know why I didn't.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> BUSY BLAZIKING IS BUSY AND FORGOT THIS  (and by "busy" I mean "have been playing videogames non-stop for the weekend")
> 
> SO. UM. I have nothing to add aside from that I'm not mafia and I can provide my role if people don't believe me.
> 
> I seriously meant to post here earlier and I don't know why I didn't.


Well, yeah, you're the newest lead. People are going to want a little more than "not mafia lol" when being persuaded to redirect their votes. The only reason Flora got her votes mostly off was cause she's freaking /doctor/. So. :B


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> BUSY BLAZIKING IS BUSY AND FORGOT THIS  (and by "busy" I mean "have been playing videogames non-stop for the weekend")
> 
> SO. UM. I have nothing to add aside from that I'm not mafia and I can provide my role if people don't believe me.
> 
> I seriously meant to post here earlier and I don't know why I didn't.





OrngSumb said:


> ole_schooler is the last "inactive".


Um, sure? *ole_schooler* unless I've missed something by just skimming.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

In absence of roleclaim, *Blaziking*.  I'm okay with moving it if Blaziking's something useful, though.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Okay, changing my vote to *ole_schooler*.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> SO. UM. I have nothing to add aside from that I'm not mafia and I can provide my role if people don't believe me.


"I'm not Mafia" is not a defence. I'm leaving my vote where it is until you give us something a bit more than that.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hm... *Blaziking*.

...wait, so if there were two kills, neither of which were caused by the Mafia, does that mean we have two vigs? Not unimaginable, but Superbird very well could have been a Mafia kill.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Okie dokie then. I'm sorta useful in a sacrificial way, I suppose.

I'm a Hider so I hide behind people and stuff. Last night I hid behind kirby-chan just because I didn't know who to hide behind, but if you're super suspicious about someone I can always, you know, hide behind them and if I die the next day then you know they're mafia.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Alright, vote goes to *ole_schooler*.

This game is really... annoying.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Ah, crap, I'm late.  Please don't vote for me because of randomlynch; while I can't really see the point of my power, I am innocent.  Actually, maybe y'all can help me with that: I can apparently delay someone's night action (meaning that if I target a doctor, they person they heal isn't healed until the next night, targetting a Mafia means the person they kill won't die until the next night, etc.).  I didn't use my action, as if I don't know what folks are, I could inadvertently delay an inspector or doctor or somesuch.  But, since there's been claims of schitzo and doctor, I'm wondering if I could use my powers to try and confirm what people are.  Maybe.  

Anyway, at this count, there are 7 votes for Blaziking, 4 votes for Flower Doll, 4 votes for me (stop that!), 2 votes for Wargle, and 4 withdrawn/unvoted.  Since I'd like to not be killed, I'm going to vote *Blaziking*, since that keeps them in the lead, though not yet a majority.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Okay! *ole_schooler*.

EDIT: WHOOPS ninja'd hold on

ole_schooler, that actually is a useful power! If you delay someone and we have no Mafia kill the next day, that gives us a possible lead!

And...I don't know who to vote for now. :/ Uh. Anyone have any other suggestions for possible lynches?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I have no idea either.... let's go with *Legendaryseeker99*? Everyone has posted at least once, but he has posted once and without much of a true contribution.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yeah, that's what I thought, but as of right now, I'm more afraid of delaying a needed role.  Although...See, Flower Doll claiming doctor doesn't quite sit right with me.  If I target her tonight, and she ends up dead, well, either she was doctor or the Mafia saw fit to target her.  If I die, she's probably Mafia, although not the don/leader.  If no one dies, then she's either don or a healer/dodger/blocker got lucky (and if two die the next night, she's probably don).  So I'll do that, I think.  

As for who to lynch, since Blaziking is in the lead, it makes sense to just go for them (sorry!) unless someone has a better plan.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Um... I'm going to *withdraw* my vote.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Seritinajii said:


> I have no idea either.... let's go with *Legendaryseeker99*? Everyone has posted at least once, but he has posted once and without much of a true contribution.


Um... I have posted several times. And fine, vote for me. I don't care >_>

EDIT: Just realized I double-posted XP


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Butbutbut I can be useful! ;_;


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



ole_schooler said:


> As for who to lynch, since Blaziking is in the lead, it makes sense to just go for them (sorry!) unless someone has a better plan.


He has a somewhat useful role, though, if he's telling the truth. And grr, bandwagons, they can be stopped! We shouldn't lynch someone just because a lot of people have voted for that person - there's time for people to change their votes if someone else comes up.

I'll leave my vote on Blaziking for now, though, because there's no one to change it to, but we do still have time to discuss and attempt to find more leads! So!



Wargle said:


> Um, I'll just roleclaim here and say I'm an inspector. Blazhy is innocent.


No one seems to have asked this yet: why would you reveal such an important role when you weren't even actually in danger of being lynched? And why did you choose to inspect blazhy (who just so happens to be an already claimed innocent)?

ETA: Oh, well, I have no objection to voting for *Legendaryseeker99* as opposed to our claimed, useful roles.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Ahg fuck this. *Legendaryseeker99*. Guys stop roleclaiming useful things we _need to lynch someone!_ Dx I'm not gonna nominate Blaziking since he seems useful that just makes no sense. Sorry Legendaryseeker99, but someone's gotta go.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I think I'll *withdraw* my vote (from Flower Doll) and never vote again. >| Suspects, stop struggling to live!

Legendaryseeker99, your main chance of life is probably roleclaiming so we can compare your usefulness to the others.

... though Emerald Espeon has a good point, actually. Inspector is _the_ best roleclaim for a mafioso in existence, if you're truly an inspector you're now a huge target, and you don't have any useful information that would be worth possibly sacrificing your life. There were already enough people for the doctors to want to protect prior to your roleclaim, and now with even more, well, you're less useful than, for example, blazhy, so all you might perhaps do is divert a doctor's attention from where it's most needed. And it's a decent position with which you can protect other mafiosos too. So, Wargle, anything to say?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm going to try and save myself so unless he roleclaims something super useful, I'm voting for *legendaryseeker99*.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Uh. *Legendaryseeker99*, I guess, though to be honest I'm kind of most suspicious of Wargle.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm gonna go ahead and say Wargle probably just roleclaimed because it seemed like everyone was doing it. He really does not seem like the type, going by other mafia games, that could or would come up with any sort of elaborate scheme. So we're probably losing our inspector tonight.

Can I just say this: there really is no need to roleclaim unless people specifically ask you to.  Really, it's always best not to roleclaim. Okay? Okay.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I do believe that Wargle's name was brought up earlier in the thread of people who haven't posted, along with me and Flower Doll, and perhaps because Flower Doll roleclaimed she thought she had too as well?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well since Blaziking's role seems to be useful, I'll change my vote to *legendaryseeker99*. 

Blaziking, maybe you could clarify your role for us a bit more? iirc there was a hider role in some other Mafia game that helped the innocents win. Whatever was aimed at them would be directed upon the person they hid behind, but if they hid behind a Mafia member, they'd die. If that's the case with your power, then you could tell us who you're hiding behind every night the day prior, and if you die, then we'll know who to lynch. ... or something.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Well since Blaziking's role seems to be useful, I'll change my vote to *legendaryseeker99*.
> 
> Blaziking, maybe you could clarify your role for us a bit more? iirc there was a hider role in some other Mafia game that helped the innocents win. Whatever was aimed at them would be directed upon the person they hid behind, but if they hid behind a Mafia member, they'd die. If that's the case with your power, then you could tell us who you're hiding behind every night the day prior, and if you die, then we'll know who to lynch. ... or something.





> # Hider - Hides behind someone each night. Any abilities directed at the Hider go to the person they hide behind. If the person the Hider hides behind is killed, the Hider dies too. If the Hider hides behind a mafiat, the Hider dies anyway.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Blaziking, as you are no longer referencing GS:DD I no longer have any attachment to you living >|

Anyway, yeah, let's have it be like this: nobody roleclaim unless under the threat of death or if you have something immediately useful, because really, there must be 6-7 roles known now. And if you can argue you're useful, then the mafia wants you gone, so.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Jekyll said:


> Legendaryseeker99, your main chance of life is probably roleclaiming so we can compare your usefulness to the others.


Roleclaim= getting killed tonight.
No roleclaim= getting lynched.
Lose-Lose situation.
Okay, fine. I'll try to be useful.

I'm an inspector, I investigated Blaziking last night, was innocent, blah blah blah.


So yeah.
Well, I guess I could be healed tonight, but there is a bigger chance of healerclash than protection.

But if you guys lynch me today, you'll regret it.
[/soundinglikeanAlien]


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> [/soundinglikeanAlien]


Ah, thats a point. I dont think anyone's mentioned aliens yet, but Tailsy hinted there could be one in the first post.
Maybe that's where the Mafia's kill went.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Are we suspicious of anyone? Tell me now and I'll hide behind them tonight.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> And fine, vote for me. I don't care >_>





Legendaryseeker99 said:


> But if you guys lynch me today, you'll regret it.


>> This kind of thing really only tends to annoy me. I'd also say that 


Legendaryseeker99 said:


> [/soundinglikeanAlien]


makes you being alien unlikely, since things could be done so much subtler if you were an activated alien.

Inspector roleclaim is suspicious itself, actually.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

I can't believe no-one has retracted their vote from me, and instead voted for someone who's role is completely useless, like *ole-schooler*.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I can't believe no-one has retracted their vote from me, and instead voted for someone who's role is completely useless, like *ole-schooler*.


Well, Inspector's a pretty safe claim to make. No one's gonna want to lynch an Inspector, it's like claiming to be an Activated Alien. And anyone can lie about that. There's still time.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I can't believe no-one has retracted their vote from me, and instead voted for someone who's role is completely useless, like *ole-schooler*.


Hey, hey, that's not very nice.  Even if it's confusing by my own admission, I figured out a way to use it.  Plus, we've still got some votes for Flower Doll, and that bandwagon was abandoned a few pages back.

Speaking of which, with the newly split votes, we have 7 for Blaziking, 6 for Legendaryseeker99, 4 for me (argh), 2 for Flower Doll, 1 for Wargle, 2 withdrawn (Meowth and Jekyll), and 1 that has yet to vote (Wargle, looking at you here).  I mension those names as they have much more ability to sway the votes, as we have a bit of a horse race.  And because Blaziking did the favor of not voting for me, I'm gonna swap my vote for *Legendaryseeker99*, putting them at 7 votes and Blaziking at 6.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Blaziking: in the off chance that Legendaryseeker99 doesn't get lynched, I'd say hide behind him. Otherwise it's really up to you, but I think a healer should heal you or the person you're hiding behind so we don't lose two (probable) innocents in one fell swoop.

That said I still find Legendaryseeker99 rather suspicious, so I'm sticking with my vote.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

If Legendaryseeker99 doesn't get lynched, wouldn't Blaziking be the next most likely?

Uh, but Wargle also claimed inspector without prompting, so maybe go for him?


----------



## Minish

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

gahhh

Guys, just because someone roleclaims, it doesn't actually make them in any way less suspicious. Especially if their claim is something we obviously will have, like an inspector or a doctor, which also aren't hard to think of.

A potential lynch victim is hardly going to go "you caught me!". Unless some major change happens, could we try _not_ withdrawing and switching our votes willy-nilly? Especially withdrawing, given that _we can't abstain in this game or the victim is randomised_. And then we might _actually_ lose someone important.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Blaziking: in the off chance that Legendaryseeker99 doesn't get lynched, I'd say hide behind him. Otherwise it's really up to you, but I think a healer should heal you or the person you're hiding behind so we don't lose two (probable) innocents in one fell swoop.


There would be no point in a doctor healing Blaziking if he hides behind someone - they'd have to heal the person he's hiding behind to make sure that we don't lose two innocents. Since we do have someone who has claimed doctor, why don't we just have Flora heal whoever Blaziking chooses to hide behind so that we can make sure there's no healer clash? (Flora could be lying, of course, but then killing them would make that obvious.)

I'm finding both of these inspector claims very suspicious. Wargle and Legendaryseeker99 both claim to have inspected someone who has already revealed their role, and honestly I don't know why you would inspect someone like Blaziking who tends to be inactive in games and get lynched anyway. There are better choices for inspections, really.



Cirrus said:


> gahhh
> 
> Guys, just because someone roleclaims, it doesn't actually make them in any way less suspicious. Especially if their claim is something we obviously will have, like an inspector or a doctor, which also aren't hard to think of.
> 
> A potential lynch victim is hardly going to go "you caught me!". Unless some major change happens, could we try _not_ withdrawing and switching our votes willy-nilly? Especially withdrawing, given that _we can't abstain in this game or the victim is randomised_. And then we might _actually_ lose someone important.


While I agree with what you're saying, we were never really suspicious of the people we nominated; we just did so because we have to lynch someone and we went for the inactives. If we have no reason to be suspicious of their claim (e.g. Flora's doctor claim) then I see no reason to keep voting for them. (Unless you'd like to tell us why you're suspicious of Flora :D?)


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

@EE: If someone heals Blaziking, it's directed onto the person he's hiding behind anyway, so there wouldn't be a difference between targeting him and the person he's hiding behind.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

that's all v interesting but
*Legendaryseeker99*
yep! ttyl cruelfia


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

Okay, now I'm starting to actually need this to keep up with all the roleclaims. (And it's still day one!)



> POSTS:
> 
> _Emerald Espeon_: eleven posts
> _Hyde_, _Jekyll_, _blazheirio889_: nine posts
> _Midnight_: eight posts
> _OrngSumb_: seven posts
> _Blaziking_, _Meowth_, _Legendaryseeker99_: six posts
> _Cirrus_: five posts
> _Karkat Vantas_, _Jack_the_PumpkinKing_, _Squirrel_: four posts
> _Bachuru_, _Seritinajii_, _Kirby-Chan_, _Flower Doll_, _ole_schooler_, _Mai_, _Dave Strider_: three posts
> _enekoiru_, _newt_: two posts
> _Wargle_: one post
> 
> Superbird and *opaltiger* are dead.
> 
> 
> NOTES:
> 
> *opaltiger* was mafia
> -- possibly bus driver or bodyguard?
> -- _OrngSumb_ says he vigilante-killed him
> 
> Superbird was not mafia
> -- possibly vigilante kill, due to flavortext? ("There is something strangely off about it; what kind of Mafia uses knives to kill people?")
> 
> _Blazhy_ roleclaims as 'someone who can see who targeted a person during the entire game'
> -- says that the only one who targeted *opaltiger* was _OrngSumb_
> 
> _OrngSumb_ declares he is not bus driver, 'got very lucky with his night action'
> -- _Butterfree_ suggests schizo of some sort
> -- _OrngSumb_ roleclaims as 'a vigilante/some killing role'
> 
> _Flower Doll_ roleclaims as doctor
> -- healed me
> 
> discussion re: two deaths
> -- possibly both vigilantes?
> ---- but then where is mafia. alien? doc heal??
> -- possibly one mafia, one vigilante?
> -- WHO KNOWS
> 
> _Cirrus_ is suspicious of _Flower Doll_
> -- _Flower Doll_ wants to know why.
> -- _Cirrus_ will not say why.
> 
> suggestions for _Blazhy_ to target
> -- myself, to clear _Flower Doll_ (but she's not terribly suspicious)
> -- Superbird, to find out who may have killed him (but we don't especially want to reveal vigilantes, presuming it was a vigkill)
> -- other suggestions??
> 
> _Wargle_ roleclaims as inspector
> -- declares _Blazhy_ innocent
> -- this has been widely regarded as a bad move.
> 
> _Blaziking_ roleclaims as 'hider'
> -- "Hides behind someone each night. Any actions directed at the Hider go to the person they hide behind. If the person the Hider hides behind is killed, the Hider dies too. If the Hider hides behind the mafia don, the Hider dies anyway."
> 
> _oleschooler_ roleclaims as what we in the biz like to call time mage
> -- can delay anyone's night action by one night
> 
> _Legendaryseeker99_ roleclaims as inspector
> -- declares _Blaziking_ innocent


I do hope this helps /someone/, gosh.

Votes are "8 for Legendaryseeker99, 6 for Blaziking, 4 for oleschooler, 2 for Flower Doll, 1 for Wargle, 2 withdrawn (Meowth and Jekyll), and 1 that has yet to vote (Wargle)". To try to make it a majority, I'll move my vote from Blaziking to *Legendaryseeker99*.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 1]*

After a tiring day of shouting and pointing fingers blindly at those lagging behind, the town comes to a somewhat tenuous conclusion. Legendaryseeker99 is dragged from his spot by a mysterious force, a despairing shout gurgling from his throat half a second too late. He crumples back to the ground, neck neatly broken.

_Legendaryseeker99 is dead. He was not mafia._

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

By the time everyone wakes up and drags themselves slowly to the town square, there are only a couple of terribly sulky-looking townies glowering at them. Many are entirely confused by the events of last night – my head really hurts, you know? I mean, did he really get off with her? Gross! - but nobody seems neither willing nor sober enough to fully describe the events of last night. Sure, they had two dead innocents on their hands, but a Mafia was dead and that was great! And someone had suggested PARTY TIME so they went and had party time and it had been... confusing, certainly.

One of the few ailment-less townspeople gets up on stage to start rollcall, and it all goes quite smoothly. Nobody is absent today. How nice. Somebody throws up on another's shoes. Not so nice.

_Nobody has died._

*48 hours for day discussion.*

3 people did not submit their night actions.
(Note: 'withdrawal' is not a valid vote and is just as bad as abstaining. Change your vote or leave it.)


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

... So.  Party pooper?  Party host?  ... Randomizing everything makes it complicated, unless mafia forgot to PM, but roleblock for everyone's simple enough.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

... party time? Was that a mass action block?

Edit: >|

We can ask blazheirio889 and Wargle - did you get any information last night?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Mass action randomizing? But that'd probably lead to a death, so I guess not. Mass role block sounds possible, but perhaps too overpowered for a game? Not to mention that nothing would really get accomplished. No new information for inspectors or roles of that sort.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*



Squirrel said:


> Mass action randomizing? But that'd probably lead to a death, so I guess not. Mass role block sounds possible, but perhaps too overpowered for a game? Not to mention that nothing would really get accomplished. No new information for inspectors or roles of that sort.


Mass roleblock would have the same effect as party pooper, wouldn't it? In that case, no, it wouldn't be too overpowered for a game.

The flavour text suggests that a party host used their action last night, but why would they do that? I would like to hear from them if they did happen to use their action, though; since that's a one-use power, they'd essentially be vanilla now, so I don't really see a problem with them claiming. If that's what happened, though, I wonder if it would affect inforoles.

(okay, the forum keeps posting my message in the wrong place...let's see if it works now)


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Can't be a mass roleblock or randomization because my night action hit who I targeted (unless Tailsy just decided to include the name of who I targeted without indicating that may not have been who it hit*).

I don't know how to explain it otherwise. Maybe all the non-info roles were shuffled? Or maybe it was one of those end-the-night-early roles where they can choose when to end the night, and they just decided to end the night early (by getting everyone drunk HURR HURR) after the info roles got their info but before killing roles got to kill?

*When I'm GMing and have a night action shuffle and have to send info back to people and don't want to indicate who it was shuffled to, I like to say something like, for example for an inspector, "Your target is not mafia" or something.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Hm, I think that the partying was definitely part of a one-off night action; it's not too far off from what I can do.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well I'm glad nobody died. But we still have no leads :/


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

I've never heard of a Mass Roleblock. Though if what Jack says is true, then I don't think that was what happened.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Could've been a huge roleblock, but it probably won't be used again.

I really have nothing to contribute..


----------



## nyuu

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> The flavour text suggests that a party host used their action last night


I can say without a doubt that the party host did not party last night!


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

So are you thereby implying that you are the party host?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

That would sure sound like it


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

But a party _happened_. Might there be more than one, or someone who can induce another's action/copy a role?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

I did get some information last night, but it's not particularly useful and poking around would probably lead to unnecessary roleclaims. I'll say one person targeted Bachuru, but again, since she's not dead or anything I don't see the value of mentioning this person.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

...when I first read the flavour text I didn't assume it was indicating there'd been an actual party. I thought it was just, y'know, charming narrative! :(

Oh well, I guess this is Cruel "flavour text is likely to be important!" Mode mafia. But if the party host, whoever that is, didn't party, then...

Well, have we any new information from our inspector claim? Wargle?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Newt could be the mass night action or know someone who done the action. This is awful vague information we get though.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Here's a new theory:  the Mafia's hit got delayed, so no one died.  Like I said, I targeted Flower Doll last night.  If they're the don, then their hit did not go through, so no one died.  (I thought the party was unimportant flavor.)  The way to know for sure would be to wait and see if there are two deaths tomorrow, but hey, I'm impatient.  I'm voting *Flower Doll*.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Hm... I think it was a mass roleblock, based on my own role.

If it takes a prank to roleblock one person, then I guess it takes a wild coke party to roleblock the entire town!


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

ole_schooler what's the name of your role? Are you just "Delayer"?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*



newt said:


> I can say without a doubt that the party host did not party last night!


Well that's confusing.
Maybe there's more than one, assuming it's a one-off power, otherwise that'd be quite broken. Meaning that I guess newt is the other mass-roleblocker and still has their shot. Still does seem like an unusual role to have more than one of though.

...then again Tailsy only said "flavour text is _likely_ to be important". That doesn't necessarily translate as "take all flavour text 100% literally".


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

@ole_schooler: another way to find out is to target Midnight tonight and see if Flower Doll really did heal her. My own night action obviously went through, but it seems like many people were roleblocked tonight. Unless your role PM flavour text says something about a party, I think we can rule out your theory.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> Here's a new theory:  the Mafia's hit got delayed, so no one died.  Like I said, I targeted Flower Doll last night.  If they're the don, then their hit did not go through, so no one died.  (I thought the party was unimportant flavor.)  The way to know for sure would be to wait and see if there are two deaths tomorrow, but hey, I'm impatient.  I'm voting *Flower Doll*.


Or, you know, a lucky healer. Not that it really matters in my case, since, if you really are a delayer, it'll just delay my heal.

Though, of course, the party host explanation makes far more sense. Just because you delayed someone and no one died doesn't automatically make them Mafia.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Okay, my specific name is the Timewarper.  You know, like the dance?  Meaning if the Mafia was too busy dancing, they couldn't have killed anyone?  Yes?  No?  Perhaps?  

It makes sense to me.  Two deaths tomorrow would confirm it.  While I'm all for alternate theories, and Flower Doll might be what she says she is, I'm going to err on the side of simplicity.  And lynching.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Mm, losing a doctor could be bad, but I suppose we have no better leads at the moment, unless somebody has more definitive information we could use.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> *When I'm GMing and have a night action shuffle and have to send info back to people and don't want to indicate who it was shuffled to, I like to say something like, for example for an inspector, "Your target is not mafia" or something.


That is ridiculous.  Info roles can't be blocked or redirected.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*



enekoiru said:


> That is ridiculous.  Info roles can't be blocked or redirected.


Why can't they?  They are an action, they target someone.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

More that it's a very _odd_ way to GM.  Info roles don't directly impact anyone else.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Hm! Okay. I guess Tailsy GMs it so that inforoles aren't affected by shuffling/blocking, then. Any information we get from Wargle, then, if she's telling the truth, will be accurate, but she hasn't posted yet, has she?

I'm reluctant to lynch Flora; there are many other ways for a kill to be stopped and that doesn't necessarily make her the Mafia don. And losing a doctor would not be good, plus we've lynched an inspector (apparently) yesterday already. I guess we'll have to go for her, though, if we get no other leads. :/ (I thought blazhy was going to target Midnight last night, though, to confirm Flora's claim? Why did you target someone else instead? Also, I'm guessing this means you can't target dead people?)


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

I've actually never quite liked the idea of randomly preventing inforoles from being blocked, actually - I've tended to GM that way but _only_ because I always accidentally start to send the inforoles their results immediately, before I know whether they're blocked or whatever. This depends on Tailsy's individual GMing - does she send inforole results immediately or only at dawn? If at dawn, there's no reason she mightn't be letting inforoles get blocked or redirected.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Jekyll is innocent.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

...erm, super. You couldn't have inspected anyone that's been suggested as suspicious? Or perhaps one of our more active players?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Wargle, do you get inspection results at dawn or just soon after you've sent in a target?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yesterday we agreed that Flower Doll wasn't particularly suspicious, so I didn't see the need to target Midnight. It's only today that more suspicion is falling on her, after all. And no, I can't target dead people, apparently. I tried to target Superbird but Tailsy wouldn't cough up the info. ):


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

It's rude to break into dead people's houses.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Isn't it even ruder to break into an alive person's house?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Sorry, I can't find the 'this game is supposed to make sense' label anywhere...


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*



Mai said:


> Isn't it even ruder to break into an alive person's house?


Isn't it even ruder to kill someone?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yes. 

Isn't it even ruder to kill many someones?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Has anybody ever heard of a time warper before? It seems odd


----------



## Mai

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

I haven't really, but it seems like a plausible role.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Yesterday we agreed that Flower Doll wasn't particularly suspicious, so I didn't see the need to target Midnight. It's only today that more suspicion is falling on her, after all. And no, I can't target dead people, apparently. I tried to target Superbird but Tailsy wouldn't cough up the info. ):


Wait, do you get information on _everybody who's ever targeted this person_, as opposed to on just those who targeted that person on this particular night?

Time warpers have been used in #tcod. I see no particular reason to disbelieve the roleclaim.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*



OrngSumb said:


> Has anybody ever heard of a time warper before? It seems odd


Not by that name, but yeah, the role's common enough.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yes, I've stated before (and it says in Midnight's summary) that I get information on everybody who's ever targeted this person.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

I was going to do another summary thing today, but I have an important email I'm busy not writing. Posting 'cause internet access tomorrow is suspect. (But if I can get it, I'll probably summary it all up in this joint.)



blazheirio889 said:


> Yesterday we agreed that Flower Doll wasn't particularly suspicious, so I didn't see the need to target Midnight. It's only today that more suspicion is falling on her, after all. And no, I can't target dead people, apparently. I tried to target Superbird but Tailsy wouldn't cough up the info. ):


Aww. I guess that would make mafia-killed kind of broken. And why is Flora suspicious exactly? And have we figured out the whole party thing? Hmmm.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well, no other theories so far...people should vote so there's not a random lynch!

Also, I won't be at a computer again until about this time on Sunday, so please don't decide to lynch me until after then, if you wouldn't mind.  Thanks!


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

You voted Flower Doll, so she'll be lynched if no one votes. Random lynch isn't an issue, technically.

Though if anyone has any better ideas, we've (probably) got a few hours to discuss them.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

I don't have a lot of time at all to make any actual points, but seeing as I have no new information and there's not much to be discussed, well...

I'm going back to my choice last night of *Flower Doll*, seeing as I still find her suspicious! (Don't ask why - all shall become clear o:) ...if she flips innocent I am going to be very embarrassed.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 2]*

Despite a disembodied voice's grumbling about how two votes is most certainly not a majority, poor *Flower Doll* is dragged kicking and screaming to the stage by the executioner. Within a few minutes, her body is swinging cheerfully in the breeze.

_Flower Doll is dead. She was not Mafia._

And that's what happens when you don't post. 48 hours for night actions!


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [NIGHT 2]*

SORRY ABOUT THAT 

THE DAY POST HAS BEEN AMENDED BECAUSE I'M THICK


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Everyone's hangovers are still lingering. Nobody is entirely willing to admit _why_ exactly they all went out to party again last night, but it happened! The poor police force were overwhelmed with confused patrons trying to make their way... 'home', as it were. Everyone is entirely unsure what to expect when they show up at the town square at noon, a sea of hoodies and sweatpants. They all look down rather confusedly at the pretty blood pattern *Bachuru* has drawn across the cobbles. She wasn't trying to predict the future _again_, was she? Oh no, that's from the gaping stab wound in her chest. Sorry about that. No magical fingerpainting here.

_Bachuru is dead. She was not mafia._

Well. ... This is awkward. After poking Bachuru's body with a stick for a bit - hungover townspeople are easily amused townspeople, even if some of them are certainly not laughing today, which is... odd - they manage to get to rollcall. It seems that *blazheirio889* is missing. Lurching towards her house takes a while longer than usual, and they all have to shout at each to keep the damn noise down, my head is _thumping_! as they all clamber up to discover that poor blazheirio889 has a clean bullethole straight through her temple. And it appears that her nose has been crushed with some heavy blunt force object. For good measure? ... Eh? 

_blazheirio889 is dead. She was not mafia._

*48 hours for day discussion.* Apologies for the lateness; I was really tired yesterday.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Okay, if someone shuffled last night, that was a really fucking dumb thing to do why did you do it.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*



Applejack said:


> poor blazheirio889 has a clean bullethole straight through her temple. And it appears that her nose has been crushed with some heavy blunt force object. For good measure? ... Eh?


Uh. OrngSumb, did you use your action again...?



Midnight said:


> Okay, if someone shuffled last night, that was a really fucking dumb thing to do why did you do it.


Yeah, really. :( But the people who died do seem like actual Mafia targets. You'd expect the targets not to be people who the Mafia would want to target anyway if the actions had been shuffled, wouldn't you? I guess it could be coincidence, though.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Okay, so, um. I hid behind blazheiro last night, which means that I was targeted. I  think. If I hide behind someone who's targeted, I die too, right? Unless it was a healer kill.

So. Um. Yeah. That's what I have to offer.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

I didn't use my action last night. I haven't used it since the first night


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*



Blaziking of the Keyblade said:


> Okay, so, um. I hid behind blazheiro last night, which means that I was targeted. I  think. If I hide behind someone who's targeted, I die too, right? Unless it was a healer kill.
> 
> So. Um. Yeah. That's what I have to offer.


Maybe we have a bus driver who decided to switch you out with someone (or blazhy out with someone, hmm) so you ended up not hidden behind her even though you thought you were? /wildmassguessing


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

It could be from the effect from night 1 action where there is a party and that's why there are no deaths that night. Then maybe the actions are randomize for another night and that's why there are 2 deaths today. I don't think my theory is really that accurate, but it's a guess.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Wait, so are we taking this to mean there was a timewarper?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

There was a kill on the first night that used a blade too, though it was a slash instead of a stab. Maybe it's the same person and same weapon? Or maybe the mafia decided to split up, arming one person with a knife and another with a gun ... and a third with a brick.

Midnight, you're certain it was an action shuffle and not likely something else?


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Well, smeg.  I used my action again last night, so I'm pretty sure I'm the cause of the parties.  And there were two deaths...but Flower Doll flipped innocent.  Smegging smeg.

I can say Wargle is probably not a killer, at least.  That's who I targeted last night, and with two deaths, one of them was probably mafia, sooo...yeah.  (I know, I know, I delayed a detective, but they sorta role-claimed unexpectedly, which was suspicious, so I targeted them.)

Two deaths with a knife, one with a gun, one with a brick...dunno.  Hey, Cirrus, why are you embarrassed?  And Midnight, please don't blame the randomizers, unless you have proof that they actually used their action this time, because I'm pretty sure I'm the party-thrower again.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Uh-oh, two deaths. And one experienced player. 

Lynching options.... uh...


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

So are there the limit amount of times you can use your action ole_schooler?

According to blazheirio889, Bachuru was targeted the night before and last night. Either the target has been blocked by a roleblocker, a healer, or the actions has been randomize the night before. On last night, she died due the randomizer judging from the recent posts.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> So are there the limit amount of times you can use your action ole_schooler?


Nope, I can use it every night if I want.  It's sort of like a less-effective inspector, the way I see it.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Okay, now that I actually have time:



> Superbird, *opaltiger*, Legendaryseeker99, Flower Doll, Bachuru, and blazheirio889 are dead.
> 
> 
> NOTES and ROLECLAIMS:
> 
> *opaltiger* was mafia
> -- _OrngSumb_ says he vigilante-killed him
> 
> Superbird was not mafia
> -- possibly vigilante kill, due to flavortext? ("There is something strangely off about it; what kind of Mafia uses knives to kill people?")
> 
> Blazhy roleclaims as 'someone who can see who targeted a person during the entire game'
> -- says that the only one who targeted *opaltiger* was _OrngSumb_
> -- says that "one person targeted Bachuru on night two"
> 
> Flower Doll roleclaims as doctor
> -- healed me
> -- _Cirrus_ was "suspicious"; now that she's been cleared, whyso?
> 
> Legendaryseeker99 roleclaims as inspector
> -- declares _Blaziking_ innocent
> 
> 
> _OrngSumb_ roleclaims as 'a vigilante/some killing role'
> 
> _Wargle_ roleclaims as inspector
> -- declares Blazhy innocent
> -- declares _Jekyll_ innocent
> 
> _Blaziking_ roleclaims as 'hider'
> 
> _oleschooler_ roleclaims as time mage...??
> -- can delay anyone's night action by one night
> -- claims to have something to do with the parties, what?


okay, there's more, but i lied lol don't have time atm.




Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Maybe we have a bus driver who decided to switch you out with someone (or blazhy out with someone, hmm) so you ended up not hidden behind her even though you thought you were? /wildmassguessing





Jekyll said:


> Midnight, you're certain it was an action shuffle and not likely something else?





ole_schooler said:


> And Midnight, please don't blame the randomizers, unless you have proof that they actually used their action this time, because I'm pretty sure I'm the party-thrower again.


00:13 < Tailsy> ... so i mention that everyone partied hard again
00:13 < Tailsy> and someone guesses a bus driver happened
00:13 < Tailsy> /really/
00:13 < Tailsy> do bus drivers go to parties
00:13 < Tailsy> sure they do
00:13 < Tailsy> BUT THEY DON'T THROW PARTIES FOR TWO PEOPLE
00:13 < Tailsy> mumble mumble i'm really tired

also who caught what happened when tailsy messed up last night? that could reveal some useful infos.


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

She killed me for being inactive, which I have not been. I don't really have much info further than that though, nothing particularly useful anyways.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

One person killed himself/herself (don't remember who) after seeing the corpse. Maybe they're lovers?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

But then it was reversed, so it might also have been related to inactivity. Unless Dave Strider and that other person are lovers.

I'm thinking "And that's what happens when you don't post" referred to both of them, though.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Party still sounds like randomizer, but isn't that usually single-use...?  I dunno, don't have much useful to say today.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Unless there was a copying role who used it before the original role did.


And okay, the posting thing makes sense after further thought.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*



enekoiru said:


> Party still sounds like randomizer, but isn't that usually single-use...?  I dunno, don't have much useful to say today.


There could be more than one, maybe? Or maybe a party pooper used their action on night one, and last night we had a party host? I wonder _why_ they would want to use their actions, though, but it seems quite a lot more likely that the flavour text is talking about one of the party roles than the timewarper like ole_schooler says.



ole_schooler said:


> please don't blame the randomizers, unless you have proof that they actually used their action this time, because I'm pretty sure I'm the party-thrower again.


I kind of doubt it. If the flavour text really is referring to your role, then it's going to be talking about a party every time you use his action from now on and I don't really see the use of the timewarper role as being that noteworthy. Besides, then you wouldn't be throwing a party for the whole town, just the one person that you targeted.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*



Applebloom said:


> There could be more than one, maybe? Or maybe a party pooper used their action on night one, and last night we had a party host? I wonder _why_ they would want to use their actions, though, but it seems quite a lot more likely that the flavour text is talking about one of the party roles than the timewarper like ole_schooler says.


Well, if you don't really know anything, mass roleblock gives you another day for someone to say something incriminating.  I guess.  Mass randomize seems more like something you should actually plan for.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Does anyone actually use the randomizer role?

I... haven't really been keeping up with this game. I'm the prankster, which is basically roleblocker with different flavour. So I'm going to propose that all the roleblockers/delayers/timewarpers/etc. are flavor roles based loosey on partying.

Since Cirrus hasn't explained why she was suspicious of Flora even after she turned up innocent, and we need to lynch someone, I think I'll vote for *Cirrus*.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Since Cirrus hasn't explained why she was suspicious of Flora even after she turned up innocent, and we need to lynch someone, I think I'll vote for *Cirrus*.


Roleclaim time: I'm another inspector. Cirrus, Midnight and Wargle are innocent, or at least appear so to inspection. (Or I could be naive? I don't know whether we're dealing with sanities or not.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Tailsy hates sanities iirc, so I think you're for real.

EDIT: Did you inspect them in that order?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I... haven't really been keeping up with this game. I'm the prankster, which is basically roleblocker with different flavour. So I'm going to propose that all the roleblockers/delayers/timewarpers/etc. are flavor roles based loosey on partying.


So who have you blocked?



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Roleclaim time: I'm another inspector. Cirrus, Midnight and Wargle are innocent, or at least appear so to inspection. (Or I could be naive? I don't know whether we're dealing with sanities or not.)


Hm! I don't know how Tailsy feels about sanities, but with three (at least) cops out of twenty-five people it seems like at least one of them would have some sort of sanity, doesn't it?


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

I'm pretty sure Tailsy's part of the #mafia conglomerate as far as no sanities ever goes.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Tailsy hates sanities iirc, so I think you're for real.
> 
> EDIT: Did you inspect them in that order?


Midnight night zero just because she's always Mafia (except now apparently!). Then Wargle because I don't remember*, and Cirrus last night for the same reason you wanted to lynch her.

*IIRC I thought she was acting suspiciously enough to inspect but less suspiciously than other people, so I figured the inspectors that had already roleclaimed would inspect the more obvious people.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Alright, tell y'all what: Tonight, I won't use my action, and the next night, assuming I survive, I will.  This should indicate if my actions (alone) are causing the partying.  Perhaps.

As for lynching...Someone has got to be lying, but I can't yet tell who it is.  Someone clever, as they may have refrained on targeting anyone night-before-last to make it look like Flower Doll was Mafia.  And if they're clever enough to realize when they were targeted...hmm.  I should stop announcing who I targeted.  But then no one would have benefit of my information.  Mafia is hard.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

I can hide behind someone specific tonight, if you all wish. I don't mind being suicidal if it progresses the game.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*



enekoiru said:


> I'm pretty sure Tailsy's part of the #mafia conglomerate as far as no sanities ever goes.


No sanities unless explicitly stated in the sign-up thread. A*


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Blaziking, target Jack_the_PumpkinKing or Wargle, maybe? The summary doesn't mention if we've cleared either, and I forget. I feel like we should at least do some sort of checking on our inspectors before we trust what they say, so yeah. I'd say hide behind Jack preferentially because he's more active and a mafia would be less likely to just say "X is innocent" every day (we instead have the laziest inspector ever) so there's probably a greater chance of his guilt, and more usefulness if we can trust him.

sry Jack. But if you're an inspector, it shouldn't really affect you much.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Of course, I wouldn't have it any other way.

I don't think we have a still-living healer who's roleclaimed, but if there's still an un-claimed healer floating around somewhere, you might want to heal me (or Blaziking?*) if you feel lucky/confident that another un-claimed healer won't also heal me. So that we won't lose two useful roles (inspector & hider) in one swoop.

*Still not entirely sure how the hider thing works here, it sounds slightly different than how I used it a couple games ago. Does everything that targets either the hider or the hidden-behind-person actually hit both?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Alright, I'll hide behind Jack tonight.



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> *Still not entirely sure how the hider thing works here, it sounds slightly different than how I used it a couple games ago. Does everything that targets either the hider or the hidden-behind-person actually hit both?


This is basically what I got from my role PM.
-Every night I can hide behind one person
-If that person is targeted, both me and that person will be killed
-I'll be killed if I hide behind a mafia member


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

I assume that's "If that person is targeted by the mafia"? Because being targeted by anything --> hider dies is kind of, um. But that would mean you're safe if, say, Jack is double-healed (or you are, or each of you is singly healed) - we'd still lose an inspector but that's beside the point - so if you die, either the mafia targeted one of you or the mafia is the other person.

And also, you die if you hide behind a mafia person, regardless of whether the mafioso is the killer?


----------



## Minish

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Oh god, I was so sure I'd posted here already for this day. :|

I have a healing role, so I'll heal Jack tonight. I wouldn't roleclaim, but if he got overdosed that would kinda suck. The reason why I was suspicious of Flora was because my role PM stated that I was "_the_ Doctor" - not _a_. I assumed this meant that there was just a single doctor in the game. Obviously I wasn't sure, and didn't want to roleclaim then, so I didn't explain it all at the time.

If she actually _was_ a doctor, it probably means there might be quite a few _the_ Doctors around, perhaps some who haven't claimed yet! If so, please heal me tonight, and not Jack.

I'm also pretty confused about the Hider role. If I save Jack from a mafioso attack, does the hider still live? If so, maybe it would be best to hide behind someone else? Or maybe I'm getting the whole role confused.

anyway yeah I don't have anything more useful to say. I got totally distracted from this game and need to read back up on it. ; ;


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*



Cirrus said:


> I'm also pretty confused about the Hider role. If I save Jack from a mafioso attack, does the hider still live? If so, maybe it would be best to hide behind someone else? Or maybe I'm getting the whole role confused.


You healing Jack won't stop the hider from dying if Jack is Mafia. But if Jack is innocent and gets killed tonight, the hider will die as well, so it is a good idea to heal him.

So, uh, since our fourty-eight hours have already past, might this be a good time for us to actually decide on someone to lynch?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 3]*

Despite only having _one pathetic vote_, due to nobody being intelligent enough to vote for someone else, *Cirrus* is immediately put out of her misery with a clean headshot from seemingly nowhere. HOW DEPRESSING. YOU ALL CRIED TEARS OF FAILURE AT YOUR RUBBISH DECISION-MAKING.

_Cirrus is dead. She was not Mafia._

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [NIGHT 3]*

The day dawns, the sky clear and poster-paint blue. After the rather overambitious partying of the last two days, everything seems eerily peaceful this morning. It's an unsettling calm that blankets over the townspeople like a superhero's cape - a strange blend of unknown responsibility and the amount of guilt that comes packaged with it.

Tied with a pretty bow and everything.

Today there is only one person missing from rollcall, and that is *Applebloom*. It takes everyone a while to find her, but eventually they discover her in the bushes of a house that isn't hers, her face determined even in death, a scarlet-black congealed mess surrounding a neat hole in her chest. It's a sad loss; everyone is so much more vulnerable now, aren't they...?

_Applebloom is dead. She was not Mafia._

Discouraged by this sad find, the town all sit in a happy circle to talk about it. Well, most of them will talk about it...

3 people did not send in their night actions. *48 hours for day discussion.*

(SORRY I WAS IN DUNDEE FOR THE WEEKEND AND JORDAN DOESN'T APPRECIATE ME SPENDING A MILLION YEARS ON FLAVOURTEXT)


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Guys, I found a Mafia. *Jekyll*.

Since Blaziking is not dead that should confirm my innocence, at least unless he forgot to send in a night action or whatever.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

*Jekyll* I guess.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Sure, *Jekyll*.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*



Wargle said:


> Jekyll is innocent.


Wargle suggested he might be naive, but I don't think a Mafia would contribute so much.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Maybe an activated alien, then? @_@


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

...wait, if that's the case, then both of them are telling the truth.

So since I doubt Jack was lying, I'm going to suggest we lynch someone else without an alibi.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Well, then.  Let's random lynch someone quiet!  Unless we want to distrust Wargle as possibly mafia pretending to be inspector and claiming Jekyll is innocent to save another mafioso, or Jack as mafia and not the one who goes around killing people, given that I would assume the dying if hiding behind a mafioso only applies if it's the mafioso whose role may be blocked.

I can't think of *Dave Strider* really doing anything?  I just really want to get my vote off of a possible alien and Tailsy does not approve of redacting.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Wargle suggested *S*he might be naive, but I don't think a Mafia would contribute so much.


_Cough_

HEY WARGLE YOU DIDN'T POST YESTERDAY!!!

I know thid. Goddamned silencers. There is one in this game.

In the bushes of a house not her own? Damned bus driver.

And in Blaziking didn't send in an action I inspected Jack anyway. Innocent.

And whatever night was before the day I couldn't speak((2 i think)) surskitty was innocent.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

As we've just seen, every vote really makes a difference in this game. (I am kind of raging over our loss of yet another doctor, gdit.) As long as there's the possibility of activated alien... But we know Dave Strider is innocent. He already died, remember? Let me see...

Dangit, who is this Derpy Hooves. ... Oh, *Whivit*. Well, I don't remember them roleclaiming or saying anything important, so um, I'm fine with that.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

I did not in fact remember!  *Whivit*, then!


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Okay, then, *Whivit* and, please Mafia, take care of that alien(?) for us, it's good for you too ;)


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Yeah, kinda hard to lynch a dead guy... 
*Whivit.*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

*Whivit* then. I'd rather not die because of an alien >.<


----------



## Mai

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

*Whivit.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Out of curiosity, Jekyll, do you have anything to say? I mean, we have no reason to believe you but there's no reason not to hear what you have to say.

Oh yeah, bandwagoning. *Whivit*.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

I will keep in mind of our inspecters' results and it's possible there's an alien on the loose. Hope that Blaziking actually post here to confirm he hid behind Jack. It's possible he could be one of the people who didn't send in the night action. *Whivit*.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*



Wargle said:


> And in Blaziking didn't send in an action I inspected Jack anyway. Innocent.
> 
> And whatever night was before the day I couldn't speak((2 i think)) surskitty was innocent.


It makes sense to double-check, particularly since I wouldn't be surprised if mafia who aren't doing anything don't necessarily hide behind people.

Also, thank you \o/

ETA: I meant to say don't necessarily kill people hiding behind them.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*



Squirrel said:


> Yeah, kinda hard to lynch a dead guy...



Pff no it's not DIG 'IM UP. *Dave Strider*


Who is WHivit person I do not know them *Whivit*


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Dave Strider's not listed as dead!


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Uh, guys?  Who the heck is Whivit?  That name does not exist on the list...

Also, I was one of the three who did not use a night action last night, and hey, waddaya know, no party.  Gonna definitely use it tonight to confirm, but yeah, that flavor was all my fault, told you, sorry for blocking the investigator before, blah blah blah.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Whivit is Derpy Hooves.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Oh god I love people nominating a name they don't even know! Guys, seriously, bandwagoning has its limits.

Okay, lemme see. Did Pumpkinhead actually say I was mafia? Cause if he did, that means he's lying and he is probably mafia. I'll out myself here because I'm not playing very seriously - I'm the party pooper and I pooped the party on day two when there were no night actions. Mostly just because I figured the worst it could do is screw up people who were examining others, but it would also prevent kills, so. Which it did. Job done. Also it's a one-time action, meaning I'm now useless, so kill me if necessary, idc! Lynch must happen after all.

BUT, when I come up innocent, if Pumpkinhead did say I was mafia, then. Take care of that.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Hey look a mafia I'm not dead in.

Uh surskitty's right. Dave Strider is listed as alive.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Dave Strider did flip innocent, though, so randlynch should stay away from that direction.

Whivit: Unfortunately, party pooper is a fairly obvious thing to have happened, and spent party pooper, while innocent, is pretty much useless.  It's also a fairly safe roleclaim.


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

*Whivit.*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*



Derpy Hooves said:


> Oh god I love people nominating a name they don't even know! Guys, seriously, bandwagoning has its limits.
> 
> Okay, lemme see. Did Pumpkinhead actually say I was mafia? Cause if he did, that means he's lying and he is probably mafia. I'll out myself here because I'm not playing very seriously - I'm the party pooper and I pooped the party on day two when there were no night actions. Mostly just because I figured the worst it could do is screw up people who were examining others, but it would also prevent kills, so. Which it did. Job done. Also it's a one-time action, meaning I'm now useless, so kill me if necessary, idc! Lynch must happen after all.
> 
> BUT, when I come up innocent, if Pumpkinhead did say I was mafia, then. Take care of that.


No, if you go back and read I said Jekyll, whom we decided was probably an activated alien. You just came up as a randylynch alternative to, you know, killing the alien and everyone dying.

If you blame anyone, blame Midnight, she started the bandwagon.

For that matter, why don't we change the bandwagon over to someone else, then? Has anybody else not talked much or not roleclaimed?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*



enekoiru said:


> Whivit is Derpy Hooves.


Wait, no, Derpy Hooves is Pentimento.
GAH WITH THE CHANGING USERNAMES *IT CONFUSES ME*

That entire last post I wrote doesn't apply to Pentimento/Derpy Hooves because he isn't Whivit, and therefore he isn't even getting bandwagon'ed on and doesn't have anything to complain about.

GOD


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Wait, Whivit hasn't even changed his username at all and isn't even playing this game.

*Midnight* because this is stupid and confusing and why the fuck would you even start a bandwagon on someone that isn't even playing.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Wait, Whivit hasn't even changed his username at all and isn't even playing this game.
> 
> *Midnight* because this is stupid and confusing and why the fuck would you even start a bandwagon on someone that isn't even playing.


Pentimento is Whivit. Derpy Hooves is Whivit.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

No, Derpy Hooves is Whivit/Pentimento.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

I say we kill Whivit so that we don't have to get confused about it.

Is party-pooper a one-night thing or...? I'm not exactly familiar with the role.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*



			
				Vixie ♥;468278 said:
			
		

> Pentimento is Whivit. Derpy Hooves is Whivit.


This is Whivit.

This is Derpy Hooves/Pentimento/Pathos/whatever.

Not the same person. Unless he has two accounts which is _why?_


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> This is Whivit.
> 
> This is Derpy Hooves/Pentimento/Pathos/whatever.
> 
> Not the same person. Unless he has two accounts which is _why?_


Some people make new accounts after an extended absence (this is not particularly condoned.)  But I think I would know who my friend is.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Gah. Scratch everything I've said in the last few hours then.

Except this still applies.



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> No, if you go back and read I said Jekyll, whom we decided was probably an activated alien. You just came up as a randylynch alternative to, you know, killing the alien and everyone dying.
> 
> If you blame anyone, blame Midnight, she started the bandwagon.
> 
> For that matter, why don't we change the bandwagon over to someone else, then? Has anybody else not talked much or not roleclaimed?


*Retracting my vote for Midnight*, will put it back on someone when we decide who to bandwagon (or are we still bandwagoning Derpy WhiPentiPathoHyde even though he's roleclaimed?)


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Tailsy doesn't like retracting votes.

Also, Whivit's roleclaim, while likely true, is a very safe claim for mafia.  So there's that.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

Okay dudes I've changed the username of my _old account_ to OLD ACCOUNT can you calm down now.

Anyhow as I've said I'm fine with being lynched because a lynch must happen and I'm not incredibly active in this game. But please next time don't start bandwagoning people when you _don't know who they are_. Seriously. Just wtf. :|


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 4]*

BOOM HEADSHOT +100
You shot a player in the head.

_Derpy Hooves is dead. He was not Mafia._

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [NIGHT 4]*

You can't roleclaim when dead?


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [NIGHT 4]*



Wargle said:


> You can't roleclaim when dead?


You can't /anything/ while dead. /Guys./ People are being continually infracted for this exact thing. Don't be dumb; if your name's struck-through (or, you know, ~not there~) on the player list, /you cannot post in the thread./ That really shouldn't need saying.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [NIGHT 4]*

That wasn't a question if I could, It was a statement 'I know you can't do that so why did you do that?'


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [NIGHT 4]*

BLOOD IS EVERYWHERE. ON THE STREETS, ON THE LAMPPOSTS, _ON YOUR FACE_ OH MY GOD

CARNAGE EVERYWHERE

The townspeople are rudely woken by the banging of a gong, the pattering sound ringing in their ears as they check that all of their body parts are still present, and some are just pleased to find that their teeth really have grown back! The few remaining people approach the town square - and, huh. They all stare down at the crumpled, broken form of *Jekyll*, who seems to have been doubly-killed just to make sure. Possibly. The mallet has been at work again, but upon further inspection, his body appears to have been severed with the blade of a... certainly very rusty chainsaw. Okay then. His house reveals more-than-slightly suspicious papers and beautifully tailored suits, and the townies breathe a sigh of relief.

_Jekyll is dead. It was Mafia._

After a few minutes and a quick perusal of the register, it is evident that four other people are missing: *OrngSumb*, *newt*, *Dave Strider*, and *Meowth*. A panicked search party is sent out, a ragtag bunch of useless people left until the bitter end; but they find OrngSumb lying on his doorstep, his back torn apart by several bullets. 

_OrngSumb is dead. He was not Mafia._

The other three are harder to find, and at first the town is rather convinced that there must have been another mistake. Dave Strider is always out in his talking ways! Don't be silly, surely that strange omnipotent being is messing with us... 

It is not so. Dave Strider's body, face anguished (and eyebrows slightly furrowed in distaste, possibly probably) is found in the town's fountain, his neck rather artfully snapped. Meowth is next to him, his silence equally boring and silent in death. Mind you, he hadn't said anything since... two days ago...? Goodness. What a shame that was; he was _such_ a careful driver. Wonderful citizen, if a bit prone to kidnapping people every so often.

_Meowth is dead. He was not Mafia.
Dave Strider is dead. He was not Mafia._

Oh. And newt was found in his bed with his neck also broken. SHAME, THAT.

_newt is dead. He was not Mafia._

2 players did not submit a night action.
*48 hours* for day discussion.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Given that usually activated alien flips innocent when killed, I suggest lynching whoever claimed Jekyll was innocent.  8)  *Wargle*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

*Wargle.*


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Makes sense, yeah. *Wargle.*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

enekoiru is innocent.

And because last game day when I got confuzzled I totally forgot whom I had inspected, I shall summarize my inspection results at the beginning of each day for posterity.



> Midnight - innocent
> Wargle - innocent
> Cirrus - innocent
> Jekyll - Mafia
> enekoiru - innocent


Someone said Applejack doesn't like to use sanities, but even if she is using them, I'm not naive or paranoid because I have both innocent and Mafia results, and I don't have opposite-from-reality results because Jekyll flipped Mafia and Cirrus flipped innocent. Therefore unless I get entirely random results (in which case what would even be the point of that?), Wargle is innocent.

I think this may just be a case of activated alien flipping Mafia even though it usually doesn't, or else Wargle is naive despite Applejack disliking sanities.

tl;dr I proved I'm a totally sane cop, Wargle's innocent, therefore _let's pick someone other than Wargle to lynch_.

Our current list of living players is:


> _Midnight_
> Jack_the_PumpkinKing * (checked by Wargle)
> Squirrel
> Karkat Vantas
> _Wargle_
> ole_schooler
> Kirby-Chan
> _enekoiru_
> Seritinajii
> Blaziking of the Keyblade * (checked by Legendaryseeker, who flipped innocent)
> Mai


I've italicized the players I've inspected as innocent, marked an asterisk by the players whom other inspectors have said are innocent, and underlined those who have had their innocence proved with Karkat's Hider thing.

This means the players who haven't been confirmed innocent are Squirrel, Karkat, ole_schooler, Seri, and Mai.

Karkat and ole_schooler both roleclaimed, the former as Hider and the latter as Timewarper. IIRC the other three haven't, so I'd say let's lynch one of them unless they want to defend themselves (which will probably have to involve a roleclaim).


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Bumping because I'm pretty sure my post disappeared to the in-between-pages gnomes.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

I'm the hypnotist (role blocker) in this game.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Who have you blocked each night?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Also,



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> [...] and underlined those who have had their innocence proved with Karkat's Blaziking's Hider thing.
> 
> This means the players who haven't been confirmed innocent are Squirrel, Karkat, ole_schooler, Seri, and Mai.
> 
> Karkat and ole_schooler both roleclaimed, the former as Hider and the latter as Timewarper. IIRC the other three four haven't, so I'd say let's lynch one of them unless they want to defend themselves (which will probably have to involve a roleclaim).


Totally mixed them up there. Sorry.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Given from the text, it suggests that Meowth could be the bus driver.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

0- Superbird (random)
1- OrngSumb (just in case he'd lie and try targetting a random person again)
2- Karkat (hadn't roleclaimed)
3- Derpy (hadn't roleclaimed)
4- Jekyll (obvious)


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> tl;dr I proved I'm a totally sane cop, Wargle's innocent, therefore _let's pick someone other than Wargle to lynch_.
> 
> 
> This means the players who haven't been confirmed innocent are Squirrel, Karkat, ole_schooler, Seri, and Mai.
> 
> Karkat and ole_schooler both roleclaimed, the former as Hider and the latter as Timewarper. IIRC the other three haven't, so I'd say let's lynch one of them unless they want to defend themselves (which will probably have to involve a roleclaim).


I'm good with this; again it's already been proven that every vote counts, so since *Mai* hasn't seemed to be doing anything but bandwagoning...

And thanks for the whole people-innocents effort thingy it helps :D


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

I roleclaimed as a roleblocker a looong time ago; I'm a prankster that distracts people with my crazy antics.

Like I said, I've been inactive as fuck as of late so I haven't really used my powers period. If you guys need a random lynch I think I'd be a good choice, but I'd rather stay alive if you know what I mean. 8D


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Activevated alien's show up mafia, they always do. ((soem GMS just screw up))


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

No, activated alien flips mafia _when inspected_.  I've been scolded for this.

Sure, *Mai*.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Sure, *Mai*'s fine with me.

Putting together all that info above probably means I'll be a target for the Mafia tonight, so if we still have healers alive (I doubt we do) I might be the best bet to target. Otherwise, good luck to everyone tomorrow. (Unless more exciting stuff happens today, of course.)

At this point I think Wargle, Blaziking and I need to coordinate our night actions so we can maximize our innocence-verifying capabilities. Personally I'm suspicious of the fact that Squirrel and Karkat are both roleblockers but with different flavor roles (it's entirely possible, but not a lot of GMs go out of their way to make doubled roles distinctive flavor-wise). How about if I inspect Squirrel and Wargle inspects Karkat? Then Blaziking can hide behind one of our other unchecked players. (I'm also a little suspicious of Seri, since he hasn't posted since Day 3 and normally he tends to post regularly and often. Do you want to hide behind him, Blaziking?)


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

I'm bulletproof and innocent! I haven't been following this game as much as usual because it's quite confusing to me...

Um, *Mai*, I guess. I'm not really sure, but it's better than nothing and a lynch is required.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Okay, guys! Please don't lynch me. I'm a survivor, a shy, meek person who's just afraid of death. So please don't kill me, mmkay?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*



> _Midnight_
> Jack_the_PumpkinKing * (checked by Wargle) - claims inspector
> Squirrel - claims roleblocker
> Karkat Vantas - claims roleblocker
> _Wargle_ - claims inspector
> ole_schooler - claims timewarper
> Kirby-Chan
> _enekoiru_
> Seritinajii - claims bulletproof
> Blaziking of the Keyblade * (checked by Legendaryseeker, who flipped innocent) - claims hider
> Mai - claims survivor


I don't think Midnight, Kirby-Chan, or enekoiru have roleclaimed, or if they have it was much earlier in the thread. Not sure whether they should roleclaim or not; if their roles are important like a healer or something, probably not.

Bulletproof and survivor are, I suppose, easy enough roles to fudge. I'm also, as I said earlier, suspicious about our dual roleblockers. (Here's an idea: whichever of you is an innocent roleblocker, block the other one. If both of you are actually innocent, nobody useful's role gets blocked, and if one of you is lying and Mafia, the innocent roleblocker should be able to block the kill!)

Karkat said he's fine with being inactive!lynched since he isn't really playing, so if we want to not lynch Mai and instead inspect her, Karkat's a possible target.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Hi, I was prevented from speaking yesterday so that is why I didn't post.

Anyways, I hid behind Kirby-chan again since I didn't want to risk dying, so just tell me who to hide behind and I'll hide behind them.

I'll refrain from voting quite yet until we reach a decision.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

I got roleblocked last night?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Well, like I said, I didn't really use my powers ever.

Well, there's got to be some hidden thing to my role if there's another roleblocker... what would differentiate a prankster from a normal roleblocker? I have a theory but I'd really rather not risk saying it until I'm sure of it.

Squirrel: I find it highly suspicious that you roleblocked those people, and I for one am not lying about my role.

Funnily enough, there was another Mafia game where someone falsely roleclaimed as a survivor (Multi-Faction Mafia, I think? I got killed day 2 so I don't remember too well), so I think I'm going to go with *Mai*.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Is anyone at all curious about all the deaths?  I mean, four in a night...the last one looked like an inactive!kill, the pair might have been lovers, and...how did the Mafia die?  

Going for *Mai*.  Kind of a wimpy role-claim.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*



ole_schooler said:


> Is anyone at all curious about all the deaths?  I mean, four in a night...the last one looked like an inactive!kill, the pair might have been lovers, and...how did the Mafia die?


I was under the impression that Jekyll was probably an alien* getting killed off by the Mafia, and the other four were inactive!kills since they were all bolded right next to each other.

* Yes, aliens normally don't show up as Mafia even when activated, BUT other than that, all the evidence points toward an alien, PLUS the description says he was "doubly-killed just to be safe" which to me implies he was killed twice because the first one didn't stick, which is exactly an alien.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

I could explain how Jekyll died because I killed him and I got lucky. My role relies on luck and I don't know if I want to target anyone tonight. Plus thanks to Blaziking for verify that I am innocent.

The night before I inspect newt but he was dead the next day so it was useless. :(

Night 2, my target has changed from Mai and I end up healing Seritinajii. Earlier when there was no deaths on night 1, I thought there was someone who changes my target since I get a strange message that nothing happens, but it affect the people who has a night action.

Night 1 was where nothing happens and I thought it's because of my bad luck (nothing happens on night 0), but since there was no deaths and someone claim as a party pooper, that explains why it didn't go through.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*



> Well, there's got to be some hidden thing to my role if there's another roleblocker... what would differentiate a prankster from a normal roleblocker? I have a theory but I'd really rather not risk saying it until I'm sure of it.
> Squirrel: I find it highly suspicious that you roleblocked those people, and I for one am not lying about my role.


So if you think it's possible that a prankster has a variation mine doesn't, then what's suspicious about who I targeted? Am I supposed to claim that I'm lying about my role?

EDIT- *Mai* for reasons already covered.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

It's because you can't prove that your attacks had an effect on any of them.

Unless you can, of course.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Okay I might not post for the rest of the day so I'm going to hide behind Seritinajii tonight. So, yeah.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*



Squirrel said:


> So if you think it's possible that a prankster has a variation mine doesn't, then what's suspicious about who I targeted? Am I supposed to claim that I'm lying about my role?
> 
> EDIT- *Mai* for reasons already covered.





Karkat Vantas said:


> It's because you can't prove that your attacks had an effect on any of them.
> 
> Unless you can, of course.


Um, so if you two are roleblockers, who blocked me last night?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*



Blaziking of the Keyblade said:


> Okay I might not post for the rest of the day so I'm going to hide behind Seritinajii tonight. So, yeah.


Okay, cool.

I'll inspect Squirrel. And Wargle, you can inspect Karkat. That way our bases are covered on the three players I'm most suspicious about atm.

As for why you got roleblocked, Wargle, I'm unsure. Either one of our claimed roleblockers is lying about their targets (unlikely unless they're a Mafia-aligned roleblocker) or someone else is a roleblocker and hasn't claimed yet (possible, but does not exclude the possibility that one of our claimed roleblockers is lying about their role).


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Like I said, I don't recall blocking anyone.

I _think_ I blocked OrngSumb for some reason, though.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

I swear to god if I get blocked again...


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

Well, I'll be useful to the town, if you'd like. Who should I block?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

I'd personally like to request that Karkat and Squirrel try to block each other tonight, so that if one of them is Mafia we won't be down a player (and, at that, probably one of our most useful players, if the Mafia is playing well), and if neither is Mafia we won't be blocking somebody with a useful night action.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 5]*

After a curious and ridiculous day of suspicion, the town eventually decide that Mai should _die_ like the obvious scumbag she is!!

Knifekill! +50.

_Mai is dead. She was Mafia._

*48 hours* for night actions.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [NIGHT 5]*

This morning seems a lot less gory than yesterday, somehow. The town waken, shaken but mostly still alive. _Mostly_.

Upon reaching rollcall, the sudden realisation that *Jack_the_PumpkinKing* is missing makes everyone's hearts jump. He is found in his office with his brainmatter splattered all over the wall from a bullet that appears to have literally blown his head open. What a shame; even his shiny badge is dirtied now. The police can't really help you now. Shame.

_Jack_the_PumpkinKing is dead. He was not Mafia._

He was the only death the townspeople have found today, but with only ten of them left, they had better get a move on...

1 player did not submit a night action.
*48 hours* for day discussion.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

Given that Jack got offed, I would not be surprised if *Squirrel* targetted him as a kneejerk reaction to being inspected.  Already suspicious, too!  Aaand given that Karkat claims to keep not using eir night action and apparently someone didn't send one in....


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

Yeah... I didn't send in my night action. Again.

I am terrible at my job.

Squirrel, anything to say for yourself?


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

I am confused as to why you didn't, given that you'd probably have blocked the kill and both of you were being inspected.  Buuuut Tailsy said you consistently didn't send in your action, so I'm definitely inclined to assume you're the innocent one.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

Because I forgot to send in my night actions. I am terribly forgetful, don't you know?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

So I was notified that I was attacked last night, and now I'm vulnerable to killing. uh-oh. But it means there is some other killing role that attacked me, or maybe Blaziking if he hid behind me. If he did it means that I'm innocent.

Anyway, why is Squirrel under suspicion? Jack probably inspected her, but it doesn't necessarily mean that she's lying about her role. Better wait for Wargle's inspection result on Karkat, though.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

Because as long as one vote's on Squirrel, then it won't be random lynch.  If Wargle says Karkat flipped mafia, then sure, I'll move, but in the absence of that I'd rather have it default to lynching the more suspicious person.  Squirrel's claims for who she's tried blocking are fairly suspicious by themselves, too.

Jack said he'd inspect her, and I know that whenever I am mafia I have a tendency to try to stab whoever is inspecting *me*, and Squirrel's *probably* alone so she'd be less likely to avoid knee-jerk reactions.  Mafia's not exactly doing well.

I'm inclined to trust Karkat when he says he didn't send in his night action given that he'd said before that he hasn't really used his role and that Tailsy's commented that the same person keeps not sending it in.  Jack seems like too good of a target for it to plausibly be randomly selected, though you never know.


I'll move my vote if Wargle says something contradictory, but in the absence of that, I'm leaning towards Squirrel.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

I hid behind Seritinajii last night so he is indeed an innocent. I'm definitely inclined to think that Squirrel is mafia at the moment, but I'll wait to see her defense.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

Didn't use a night action last night because everyone's claimed innocent and it'd cast suspicion no matter who I blocked.
Wouldn't me killing whoever was going to inspect me be a bit _too_ obvious?


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*



Applejack said:


> 1 player did not submit a night action.





Karkat Vantas said:


> Yeah... I didn't send in my night action. Again.





Squirrel said:


> Didn't use a night action last night because everyone's claimed innocent and it'd cast suspicion no matter who I blocked.


Uh. Huh.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*



Squirrel said:


> Didn't use a night action last night because everyone's claimed innocent and it'd cast suspicion no matter who I blocked.
> Wouldn't me killing whoever was going to inspect me be a bit _too_ obvious?


That is some good logic there.  If it's either you or Karkat who's mafia, and it probably is given that I think ole_schooler's the only other one who isn't cleared, and both of you blocked each other, then there'd be no kill and you'd've both been inspected so we'd know.

Yeah, I am now past 'probably Squirrel' and at 'definitely Squirrel'.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

If the mafia killed Jack, then who attacked me?

But *Squirrel* seems like the most likely candidate.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

Okay really, one roleblocker used an action last night... goddamned hookers why _meeeeeeeeee_

And uh, I guess *Squirrel* since I keep getting _blocked_


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

...wait, hookers?

I'm a prankster, Squirrel (presumably falsely) roleclaimed as a hypnotist. I have no idea why you're getting attacked by hookers... I would quote my role PM but _somebody_ just _had_ to go and prohibit that.

Yeah, since there was a vig kill or healer--

Wait a minute.

Just proposing an alternate theory here-- what if Jack died of healer clash? He seems like the man you'd want to protect. Unless both of the healers are dead. :? I haven't been following this game.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I'm a prankster, Squirrel (presumably falsely) roleclaimed as a hypnotist. I have no idea why you're getting attacked by hookers... I would quote my role PM but _somebody_ just _had_ to go and prohibit that.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...wait, hookers?
> 
> I'm a prankster, Squirrel (presumably falsely) roleclaimed as a hypnotist. I have no idea why you're getting attacked by hookers...
> 
> 
> Unless both of the healers are dead. :? I haven't been following this game.


Hookers, whores, prostitutes etc are a Thing in mafia. Also known by another name -- I /think/ they're what one generally calls roleblocks, but not certain. (But what about hookeroths?!)

At least two healers are dead. Therefore I highly doubt it. I also don't know if Seritinajii is telling the truth -- OrngSumb was the vigilante, right? So why would there be two hits?

*Squirrel* for previous reasons blah blah mafia.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

The problem isn't that a hooker keeps targeting Wargle; the problem is that to my knowledge I'm the only roleblocker still alive, and my flavor doesn't describe prostitution, period.

As for Seri... Fishing brother?

EDIT: Oh yeah, *Squirrel*.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

Hooker's just an alternate name for roleblocker. 

*Squirrel*.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> and my flavor doesn't describe prostitution, period.


Hooker = roleblocker the way cop = inspector or doctor = healer; it's just another name for it, and in this case it doesn't happen to be the name used in this game.

/re-dead


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Hooker = roleblocker the way cop = inspector or doctor = healer; it's just another name for it, and in this case it doesn't happen to be the name used in this game.
> 
> /re-dead


This.

Unless there is another roleblocker staying hidden. Or maybe squirrel really is mafia roleblocker and is being a _jerk_


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

Eh, not caring a lot any more.  Voting *Squirrel*.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*

No, Squirrel, that's not an Evoker!! I LIED - oh dear. Well that's solved, then, since I was going to shoot her with it anyway.

_Squirrel is dead. She was Mafia._

*48 hours* for night actions.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [NIGHT 6]*

Again, there is only one death today. Far too used to the carnage by now, everyone sighs irritably at *Blaziking of the Keyblade*'s corpse, which is starting to smell a bit considering that after being shot repeatedly in the face, the killer decided to dump him in the gas station toilet. Ugh. Why would you even do that?

_Blaziking of the Keyblade is dead. He was not Mafia._

1 player chose not to use their night action.
1 player did not submit their night action.
*48 hours* for day discussion.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

Given that iirc Seri and *ole_schooler* are the only people not cleared somehow (ignoring Karkat) and I have reason to believe that Seri's not lying about being bulletproof, that just leaves ole_schooler!

Though Wargle, who did you inspect?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 6]*



Blaziking of the Keyblade said:


> I hid behind Seritinajii last night so he is indeed an innocent. I'm definitely inclined to think that Squirrel is mafia at the moment, but I'll wait to see her defense.


There you go! Also, I'm male.

Anyway, *ole_schooler* sounds like a nice choice right now.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

Ah, forgot about that!  Right then.  Still just leaves ole_schooler, particularly what with the very unenthusiastic voting for Squirrel.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*



enekoiru said:


> Given that iirc Seri and *ole_schooler* are the only people not cleared somehow (ignoring Karkat) and I have reason to believe that Seri's not lying about being bulletproof, that just leaves ole_schooler!
> 
> Though Wargle, who did you inspect?


Why do believe Seri? Other than the aforementioned.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

Also, *ole_schooler* is the only uncleared innocent at the moment, so I don't see why not.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

All I can say is I'm a timewarper.  I'm innocent, and I'd rather not be lynched.  However, this game has gone on a really long time, and I don't care to try and prove my innocence further.  And, well, I've made a lot of mistakes, so lynch me if you need to.  Because it pleases me to be contrary, though, I'm voting *enekoiru*.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Why do believe Seri? Other than the aforementioned.


Will explain at some point!  It's not actually that relevant 8D





ole_schooler said:


> All I can say is I'm a timewarper.  I'm innocent, and I'd rather not be lynched.  However, this game has gone on a really long time, and I don't care to try and prove my innocence further.  And, well, I've made a lot of mistakes, so lynch me if you need to.  Because it pleases me to be contrary, though, I'm voting *enekoiru*.


You know I was inspected and flipped innocent, right?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

Well Seritinajii is innocent because Blaziking hid behind him and I randomly inspect him as innocent (the other night, not last night). And I have a feeling that ole_schooler is mafia since he voted enekoiru and he is innocent. So *ole_schooler*.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

Living players:
*Midnight* - innocent. Confirmed by Jack's inspection.
*Karkat Vantas* - probably a roleblocker.
*Wargle* - probably an inspector. Confirmed by Jack's inspection.
*ole_schooler* - claims to be a timewarper.
*Kirby-Chan* - a schizo?? Innocent, confirmed by Blaziking's hiding thing.
*enekoiru* - innocent. Confirmed by Jack's inspection.
*Seritinajii* - innocent and bulletproof (formerly). Confirmed by Blaziking's hiding.

And that's all! *ole_schooler* it is.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> Well Seritinajii is innocent because Blaziking hid behind him and I randomly inspect him as innocent (the other night, not last night). And I have a feeling that ole_schooler is mafia since he voted enekoiru and he is innocent. So *ole_schooler*.


I'm not male, kthanx.



Seritinajii said:


> Living players:
> *Midnight* - innocent. Confirmed by Jack's inspection.
> *Karkat Vantas* - probably a roleblocker.
> *Wargle* - probably an inspector. Confirmed by Jack's inspection.
> *ole_schooler* - claims to be a timewarper.
> *Kirby-Chan* - a schizo?? Innocent, confirmed by Blaziking's hiding thing.
> *enekoiru* - innocent. Confirmed by Jack's inspection.
> *Seritinajii* - innocent and bulletproof (formerly). Confirmed by Blaziking's hiding.
> 
> And that's all! *ole_schooler* it is.


The only trouble with "hiding" is if someone hides behind a Mafia goon (that is, one not currently sending in the kills) does the hider still die?  If they don't, depending on when the hiding occurred, a goon may have been "innocent" via hiding, but really just not been a killer yet.  

In light of that (and looking through older posts) I'll switch my vote to *Kirby-Chan*.  I invite anyone else to join me.  If not, well, I shall giggle as I freeze to death tonight.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

If you care about pronouns don't put an ambiguous pronoun in your pronoun field, gosh.

Thaaaat said I dunno, for some reason I'm not really feeling the oleschooler vibe. I agree with the goons-hider thing, so for what it's worth... *Kirby-chan*.

That said, if Kirby-chan's innocent, oleschooler is going down.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*



Midnight said:


> If you care about pronouns don't put an ambiguous pronoun in your pronoun field, gosh.
> 
> Thaaaat said I dunno, for some reason I'm not really feeling the oleschooler vibe. I agree with the goons-hider thing, so for what it's worth... *Kirby-chan*.
> 
> That said, if Kirby-chan's innocent, oleschooler is going down.


"They" is a valid pronoun.  Really.  Although I should expect assumptions, you're right.

I'd like to qualify, I didn't pick Kirby-chan for any reason other than they weren't cleared by an (apparent) inspector.  If they flip innocent, I appologize; I've been wrong before in this game.  If there is someone else someone is particularly suspicious of, I'll gladly consider a vote change.

Additionally, if anyone would like me to confirm my role, I would gladly delay them tonight.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

Hm... Come to think of it, Pathos claimed to be the party pooper, didn't he? And he turned out innocent, so...

ole_schooler, who did you target? Every night, I mean.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

List of targets:
Night 0: No one, as nothing suspicious happened.
Night 1: Flower Doll.  There were no deaths that night.  There also may have been a shuffling that night.  I managed to convince folks to vote for Flower Doll, who turned out innocent.  The following day there were two deaths, so either Mafia flip innocent or there was a shuffle and whoever I randomly targetted was Mafia.
Night 2: Wargle.  There may have been a shuffle that night, I dunno.
Night 3: No one, to test the theory that I was the cause of the parties.
Night 4: Midnight.  I forget why.
Night 5: Kirby-Chan.
Night 6: Karkat Vantas.  Perhaps you can confirm?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

Um, I _think_ I blocked you last night.

The problem is that I have no idea what that did.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

Either I got blocked from delaying you or you'll block me tonight (assuming survival).  I would guess priority goes to actual blockers, since you stop an ability, but I'd hope for a GM ruling.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

I remembered targeting Seritinajii on night 5. Nothing out of ordinary happens and I chose not to send a night action. Though if we happen to lynch an innocent, I can try my luck and target a suspicious person.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

I am fine with this reasoning :Db *Kirby-chan* it is, then!


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

Okay, if oleschooler is a time-warper, then why is my action went through on night 5? As I said, I inspected Seritinajii on night 5. If I got lynch today, then you will find out who is actually lying and I don't mind being lynch if it help you guys to find out who is the last mafia in the game.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> Okay, if oleschooler is a time-warper, then why is my action went through on night 5? As I said, I inspected Seritinajii on night 5. If I got lynch today, then you will find out who is actually lying and I don't mind being lynch if it help you guys to find out who is the last mafia in the game.


A) I could have been role-blocked.  It happens.

B) You could be lying through your teeth.  If you were Mafia, you'd know who was innocent, so could pretend-inspect any innocent and be certain what they would flip.  (Except in the case of an alien, but, well, that's not the case here.)


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 7]*

BOOM

_Kirby-Chan is dead. He was not Mafia._

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [NIGHT 7]*

Today, there is only one body. It's that dastardly *ole_schooler*, apparent thrower of parties of confusion!! Except not since their body has been prodded none-too-gently with a butcher knife. In several places. The bastards!

Checking their house, the townspeople find only confirmation of ole_schooler's innocence. Oh dear.

_ole_schooler is dead. They were not Mafia._

1 player did not submit their night action.
*48 hours* for day discussion.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

I was silenced yesterday D= but why>> I thought you guys loved me.

Oh and roleblocked last night.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Wargle, I haven't blocked you once this game.

Considering that you've gotten innocent results on everyone (including Jekyll, who may have been Mafia but probably alien), I think it's highly likely that you have lied about your role.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Okay then, I guess *Wargle* is Mafia.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Blocking info roles doesn't usually work!

Wargle's flipped innocent according to Jack, but I still find that highly suspicious.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

We have five players left, so I think we are rapidly approaching lynch-or-lose.

Also ole_schooler isn't listed in the first post.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> We have five players left, so I think we are rapidly approaching lynch-or-lose.


I, surskitty, and Seritinajii are all cleared. It's a fifty-fifty shot between you and Wargle.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

When were you cleared?

Sorry, haven't been keeping up with this game.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> When were you cleared?
> 
> Sorry, haven't been keeping up with this game.


Well, I meant, like, personally speaking. I know/trust personally that us three are innocent. Although...



Seritinajii said:


> Living players:
> *Midnight* - innocent. Confirmed by Jack's inspection.
> *Karkat Vantas* - probably a roleblocker.
> *Wargle* - probably an inspector. Confirmed by Jack's inspection.
> *enekoiru* - innocent. Confirmed by Jack's inspection.
> *Seritinajii* - innocent and bulletproof (formerly). Confirmed by Blaziking's hiding.


That said, I'm noticing a pattern here... though Wargle was very suspicious just then. So hm. I'll give her a chance to defend herself, but...


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

I'm thinking *Karkat Vantas*. He still was never cleared besides claiming as a roleblocker.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*



Seritinajii said:


> I'm thinking *Karkat Vantas*. He still was never cleared besides claiming as a roleblocker.


Well, I did prove that I could roleblock, right?

If not, I probably could if any of you have a night action to be blocked.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Did you prove that?  Absence of that, *Karkat*.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Okay, I don't think I've used my night action except to block Orng once earlier.

So, that why "one person didn't submit their night actions tonight"; therefore, since there was a kill, I am not Mafia.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

No... can you explain that better? I'm not sure what point you're trying to make. There are roles other than roleblocker, anyway.

To Midnight and enekoiru - what are your roles?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

I didn't use my night actions last night.

There was "one person that did not submit their night action", and I am that one person. Yet despite this, there is still a corpse in the town square. So therefore, if I submitted the kill for this night, everyone would have submitted their night action.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Not necessarily. If you submitted a kill, then someone else could've forgotten to send in a night action.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Alternatively, randomised.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Yes Jack has already cleared me of being mafia and came up Innocent.

*Karkat*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

...you know what, fuck it.

Good game, guys.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

I might as well tell you this, though: Jekyll was my comrade. Wargle's quite definitely naive, or he's lying about his role.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Lying is probably the case.  Inspectors don't get roleblocked.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Okay, I surrender!

So what were your roles, anyway?


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Game's not over yet, boy!

*Karkat.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

I cannot live with the same of sacrificing Squirrel.

*SEPPUKUUUUUUUU*


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

In the event that the game continues for some reason, have you guys stabbed Wargle?  I'd _assume_ alien....


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Error: 'Seppuku' is not a valid command.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Why doesn't the day end Tailsy :c

LOOK AT THIS FACE

:c

*DOES THIS LOOK LIKE THE FACE OF SOMEONE WHO WANTS TO LIVE*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

I tried so hard to get killed and then lynched so my plan would work but you all suck >.<


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Oh

Okay, you know what? Wargle tried really hard to fool us and almost succeeded, so I think she deserves to win.

*Wargle*


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

I've been thoroughly suspicious of Wargle's claim since he mentioned being roleblocked.  :|


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

btw some people GM((including me)) as info roles get roleblocked too.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

That's kind of weird.

I would be very surprised if Tailsy GMs noticeably differently from how the rest of #mafia does.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

I wish I'd followed this game more actively. Well, the day ends tomorrow...


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 8]*

Everyone turns to Karkat, suspicious, until he immediately surrenders and nobody has any doubt that he is dirty Mafia scum. Despite his failed suicide attempt, nobody feels sympathy and he he is cheerfully thrown off a bridge.

_Karkat Vantas is dead. He was Mafia._

*48 hours* for night actions.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [NIGHT 8]*

ONLY KIDDING

Everyone wakes up again, surprisingly quickly, sweating; why is the game still going? Why has nobody won, with only four townspeople left? Nobody can *do anything* to help themselves! Dawn is only just breaking, but the remaining players run to the town square, staring at each other. What is happening?

_Nobody has died._.

No players were able to submit a night action.
*48 hours* for day discussion.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 9]*

... That's.  Uh.  Interesting.

Any bets if Wargle is activated?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 9]*

"What in blazes do we do now?!" What role are you, anyway?

So why would the day end so early? I think it's because nobody has a night action anymore. Most likely, the mafia are down, but...


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 9]*



Seritinajii said:


> So why would the day end so early? I think it's because nobody has a night action anymore. Most likely, the mafia are down, but...





Applejack said:


> Nobody can *do anything* to help themselves!
> 
> No players were able to submit a night action.


/Really./

Anyway, if our calculations are correct... we are going to win and I am going to be the most amused because I never thought we could win ever.

*Seritinajii.*


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 9]*

Midnight and I are a vigilante + lover pair!  *Seri*, while I trust that you're innocent and bulletproof because one of us made with the stabbing, I think Wargle may be activated and modified lover win is the most hilarious.  In the event you're actually alien who we very cleverly activated, it will still be hilarious.  Please accept our apologies and also vote for yourself.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 9]*

...:(

But alright, whatever. *Seri*, I guess. It was a fun game!


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 9]*

Hahaha you all assume I'm alien because I made a quick lie...

*Seri*


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 9]*



Wargle said:


> Hahaha you all assume I'm alien because I made a quick lie...
> 
> *Seri*


Wait....then what are you?


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 9]*



Wargle said:


> Hahaha you all assume I'm alien because I made a quick lie...
> 
> *Seri*


... Wait, then what /are/ you?! D:


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 9]*

Most likely?  Implying we'll activate and then lynch her.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 9]*

I was a mere vanilla townie all along. I had a condition that if I died before a certain day I'd be the sole winner but it failed.

My plot... ruined by Jekyll. Of course everyone passed it off as Alien but alas.... the mafia knew i wasnt a threat.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 9]*

All righty then. Taking the safe route, apparently, our alleged lover-vigilante pair team up and vote against poor Seritinajii, who sadly surrenders and is brutally beaten to death. By a bear. Or something. 

_Seritinajii is dead. He was not Mafia._

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [NIGHT 9]*

BEEP. BEEP.

The remaining townspeople find no bodies lurking in the alleys, the doorways, or in fact anywhere; but they are all quite sure what they're supposed to do now. That wasn't terribly clever, was it?

_Nobody has died._

All players submitted their night actions.
*48 hours for day discussion.*


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 10]*

I *EXPLODE *ON *WARGLE* WITH MY BASEBALL BAT.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 10]*

/sigh.

I was afraid of that :( should have skipped my action.

OH WELL, second-best end \o/


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Cruel Mode Mafia [DAY 10]*

enekoiru grabs poor, confused, suddenly-betentacled Wargle and cracks her over the face with an... explosive baseball bat?! What kind of - 

BOOM

enekoiru and Wargle have been reduced to sad flakes of matter, floating gently back down to the blackened earth. Midnight stares at the scene for a moment, before rather nonchalantly claiming that she 'just can't deal w/ it' and stabbing herself in the throat with one of her butterfly knives. The spray of blood is really rather aesthetically pleasing, before one remembers that nobody is left to enjoy it.

_enekoiru is dead. e was not Mafia._
_Wargle is dead. She was not Mafia._
_Midnight is dead. She was not Mafia._

But, due to the virtue of being dead _last_, Midnight wins!

INDEPENDENT WIN

The GM log will be up in a moment.


----------



## surskitty

Oh my god I love this ending  JUST ACCORDING TO KEIKAKU.

Even though.

Martyr.

So I don't actually win.  But I SORT of won since my pseudo-lover died last.  So it's all good.


----------



## Clover




----------



## Tailsy

Code:
	

1 Mafia Don – opaltiger 
2 Mafia Underboss – Squirrel
3 Vengeful Dentist – Grate Aural Sects [mafia silencer]
4 Prankster – Karkat Vantas [mafia roleblock]
5 Mafia Goon – Mai 

6 Vigilante – OrngSumb
7 Doctor – Flower Doll
8 Doctor – Cirrus
9 Bodyguard – Applebloom
10 Lover – Dave Strider 
11 Inspector – Legendaryseeker99
12 Inspector – Jack_the_PumpkinKing
13 Private Investigator – blazheirio889 
14 Oracle – Bachuru
15 Alien – Wargle 
16 Bulletproof – Seritinajii 
17 Hider – Blaziking the Adept
18 Costume Designer – Kirby-Chan [schizo]
19 Cute Girl Scout – Superbird [roleblock]
20 Timewarper – ole_schooler [delayer]
21 Godfather – Midnight [third-party vigilante]
22 Martyr –  enekoiru [innocent terrorist]
23 Bus Driver – Meowth 
24 Party Host – newt 
25 Party Pooper – Derpy Hoves




		Code:
	

[b]NIGHT 0[/b]

- Dave Strider chooses Meowth as his lover
- Midnight chooses enekoiru as a partner-in-crime/lover. thing.

- newt chooses to forego his role
- ole_schooler chooses to forego his role
- Superbird chooses to forego his role
- Derpy Hooves chooses to forego his role

- OrngSumb targets opaltiger
- blazheirio889 targets opaltiger (OrngSumb)
- Applebloom targets Bachuru
- Blaziking the Adept hides behind Kirby-Chan
- Bachuru asks 'Is there an alien role (here defined as any role which can immediately win the game if lynched)?' (Yes.)
- Midnight targets Superbird
- Legendaryseeker99 inspects Blaziking the Adept (innocent)
- Cirrus protects Meowth
- Jack_the_PumpkinKing inspects Midnight (innocent)
- Flower Doll protects Midnight
- the Mafia target Midnight
- Grate Aural Sects targets Superbird
- Kirby-Chan targets Seritinajii (did nothing)

DEATH QUEUE
opaltiger
Superbird

[b]DAY 1[/b]

Legendaryseeker99 is lynched

[b]NIGHT 1[/b]

- Derpy Hooves disables all night actions. (only investigations go through)

- Applebloom targets Flower Doll
- Cirrus heals Flower Doll
- Jack inspects Wargle (innocent)
- Meowth targets Flower Doll and Blaziking of the Keyblade
- Blaziking hides behind blazheirio889
- Bachuru asks 'Is there currently (at the end of this night) an inspector alive?' (Yes.)
- Kirby-Chan targets Wargle
- Flower Doll heals Blaziking
- ole_schooler targets Flower Doll
- Grate Aural Sects silences Cirrus
- blazheirio889 targets Bachuru (Applebloom)

[b]DEATH QUEUE[/b]
N/A

[b]DAY 2[/b]

Flower Doll is lynched

[b]NIGHT 2[/b]

newt chooses to shuffle all night actions (except investigation)

Jack inspects Cirrus
blazheirio889 investigates Wargle
Bachuru asks 'Is there a time warper alive at the end of this night?' (yes)

ole_schooler targets Wargle
OrngSumb targets ole_schooler
Blaziking hides behind blazheirio889
Applebloom targets Bachuru
The Mafia target Wargle
Kirby-Chan targets Mai
Midnight targets Seritinajii
Cirrus targets Wargle
Grate Aural Sects targets blazheirio889

upon switch

ole_schooler – Wargle
OrngSumb – blazheirio889
Blaziking – Kirby
Applebloom – Wargle
Mafia – blazheirio889
Kirby – Seritinajii (protect)
Midnight – Bachuru
Cirrus – ole_schooler
Grate Aural Sects – Wargle

DEATH QUEUE
blazheirio889
Bachuru


[b]DAY 3[/b]

Wargle is silenced
Cirrus is lynched

[b]NIGHT 3[/b]

Applebloom targets Jack
Blaziking hides behind Jack
Jack inspects Grate Aural Sects (mafia)
Kirby-Chan targets newt (inspect; innocent)
The Mafia target Jack
Karkat targets OrngSumb
Grate Aural Sects silences Blaziking

DEATH QUEUE
Applebloom


[b]DAY 4[/b]
Blaziking is silenced 
Derpy Hooves is lynched


[b]NIGHT 4[/b]

Jack inspects enekoiru (innocent)
OrngSumb targets Grate Aural Sects
Kirby-Chan targets Grate Aural Sects (kill)
ole_schooler targets Midnight
Blaziking hides behind Kirby-Chan
The Mafia target OrngSumb

DEATH QUEUE
Grate Aural Sects
OrngSumb
Meowth (inactivity)
Dave Strider
newt (inactivity)


[b]DAY 5[/b]

Mai is lynched

[b]NIGHT 5[/b]

Midnight targets Seritinajii
Blaziking hides behind Seritinajii
Jack inspects Squirrel (mafia)
ole_schooler targets Kirby-Chan
The Mafia target Jack
Kirby-Chan targets Seritinajii (inspect; innocent)

DEATH QUEUE
Jack

[b]DAY 6[/b]

Squirrel is lynched

[b]NIGHT 6[/b]

The Mafia target Blaziking
Karkat targets ole_schooler
ole_schooler targets Karkat

DEATH QUEUE
Blaziking

[b]DAY 7[/b]

Kirby-Chan is lynched

[b]NIGHT 7[/b]

ole_schooler targets Seritinajii
Midnight targets ole_schooler

DEATH QUEUE
ole_schooler

[b]DAY 8[/b]

Karkat Vantas is lynched

[b]NIGHT 8[/b]

Nobody was able to submit a night action 

[b]DAY 9[/b]

Seritinajii is lynched

[b]NIGHT 9[/b]

Midnight targets Wargle
Wargle is activated

[b]DAY 10[/b]

enekoiru explodes Wargle
Midnight suicides due to BFF/lover pact

[b]INDEPENDENT WIN[/b]


----------



## Clover

> <Midnight> ... tailsy can surskitty and I become team skootsnoots
> <Midnight> :DD
> <Midnight> like, lovers, JUST BECAUSE
> <Tailsy> :c that's not how the game works
> <Midnight> we query all the time anyway
> <Midnight> we'd probably end up talking about it sooner or later
> <Midnight> it would be interestiiiing!
> <Midnight> (you two query all the time too, right? :o)
> <Tailsy> yes, we do~
> <Tailsy> but but but :c it seems slightly unfair to let you guys do it
> <Midnight> but but lovers! anyway she says she dies early all the time anyway and how the hell am I supposed to win without at least /one/ ally and /puppy-dog eyes?
> * Tailsy sigh
> <Tailsy> okaaaay
> * Midnight clap!! :DDD
> <Midnight> tailsy is the beeest
> <Tailsy> I will note this in the log
> <Midnight> <daikonpan> I am a martyr.  :)
> <Midnight> <Midnight> what is that, like innocent terrorist?
> <Midnight> <daikonpan> yeah
> <Midnight> <daikonpan> I have an exploding baseball bat!
> <Midnight> <Midnight> ... so yeah, we make like, the worst lover pair ever
> <Midnight> <Midnight> we are never going to win :D but what the hell ever!
> <Tailsy> yes, you're terrible
> <Midnight> so we are totally fine and nothing is out of balance
> <Midnight> o/


/dying. /dead.

SURSKITTYYYY


----------



## surskitty

Who's Lilo?  Can I be Lilo?


----------



## Superbird

DYING ON NIGHT ONE IS NOT FUN >=(


----------



## blazheirio889

I wasn't supposed to die ): Why did you shuffle the night actions newt. As a result I got killed /twice/ wtf

Good game people :D


----------



## ole_schooler

Everybody dies.  Excellent.


----------



## Seritinajii

...wow

I am astonished at the outcome...but CONGRATULATIONS!! to Midnight for her very creatively strange "win"...

I wish I'd followed this game more actively in the early days, but whatever. Also, I can't believe this lasted ten days. And with everyone dead! Maybe TV Tropes Mafia will last longer when/if it goes on.... cough


----------



## Zero Moment

I TOLD you guys I was an Inspector >:(


----------



## Kirby-Chan

The results was WTF for me. Congrats for the lovers (well technically they won since Midnight died last). Rarely I saw lovers win the game and not to mention everyone died. Great game!


----------



## OrngSumb

Wow I hit the Don on the first night? Schweet!


----------



## Wargle

Why did everyone believe me?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

SEE GUYS? I WAS THE ROLEBLOCKER!

I NEVER LIE


----------



## surskitty

Wargle said:


> Why did everyone believe me?


I didn't believe your second roleclaim!  And I did say you were quite probably lying when Jekyll flipped mafia.  And it was my decision that we lynch Seri and stab you and in the event that we activated you, I'd explode.

So really I'm the mastermind of the second half of the game, with Midnight as my bff.


----------



## JackPK

I don't know how I got so invested in this game when I died halfway through. I've been literally-in-the-figurative-sense sitting on the edge of my seat every time a new day phase starts.

Pretty epic win though.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

THE ONE NIGHT I DON'T HIDE I DIE.

WHY GOD, WHY?


----------

